# York-Humber Bridge-York Saturday, June 9th, 2018



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2018)

****** DATE CONFIRMED - SATURDAY, 9TH JUNE, 2018 ******


*[It's a long thread and the ride is not far away. I am going through everything and will make a new post at the end of the thread which I will link to here. That will have the final version of the route, the rider list etc. Make sure that you read that post and check again just before the ride in case of last minute changes.]*




I was chatting to @busdennis yesterday about the 2018 incarnation of the Humber Bridge ride. He didn't seem keen on taking charge again this year so I am volunteering to do it.

After last year's ride there was talk of doing a significant variation on our normal route. Normally we ride south of the Humber, have a cafe stop near the bridge, then cross over and return on the north side of the river. We said that this year we would come up a route which involved riding out and returning on the north side, crossing the bridge to the cafe, then recrossing the bridge afterwards. I like that as long as we can steer clear of too many busy roads and keep the outward and return legs separate as much as possible.

It is an ideal opportunity to get an almost flat imperial century ride in so the route will be devised to make it 100-and-a-smidge miles. (A 'smidge' is a small number, just enough to ensure that we get the full 100 miles in!) It is an ideal ride for fixed or singlespeed riders. There will be just a few minor hills. I managed to get up everything on singlespeed last year and I am not super-fit. (If you do have to walk, it wouldn't be far!)

I'm starting the thread early to give us time to work on the route. We also need to decide on the date. It will have to be a Saturday because I will be coming over by train and Sundays are useless for early starts. I could make it 9th June, 23rd June (Too busy - York Cycle Rally) or 14th July. It will be a 09:00 start from the front of *York railway station*.

So - let's get to work! Express your interest below, and what dates you can do. If there is a clear majority in favour of one of those dates (from those with a commitment to ride, rather than just a vague interest!) then we will go with that date. If there is a tie, then we will go for the earlier/earliest date to give us an option of postponing the ride if the weather turned evil on us for the chosen date.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Apr 2018)

I'll tag along for part or maybe all of the route depending on times & shifts. Our work roster could change in May. I'll know in the next few weeks, so I'll confirm my available dates once I know. (as it stands I can't make any of the dates for the full ride )
& re the useless Sunday train times, that may be changing with the new timetable in May, but don't hold your breath


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2018)

I can make the 9th of June, others my son's racing on.


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2018)

23 June is the York Rally so the area may be very busy with cyclists. Not sure if that helps (safety in numbers) or hinders (competition for train spaces).


----------



## Buck (9 Apr 2018)

I enjoyed last years ride @ColinJ 

Not sure if I can do the June dates but the 14th might be OK as my last big ride ahead of the PRL100 on the 29th. 

I’ll keep an eye on the thread


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Apr 2018)

Any date is OK for me.

Varying the route by staying 'northside' and popping over the bridge for lunch is a good idea.

The loop around Scunthorpe adds quite a few miles, so there may be some creative thinking needed to stay north of the Humber, get a ton, and reach the bridge roughly half way.

As a start, I wonder if we might leave York via the Knavesmire and the 'planets' path to Selby, before heading east to the bridge.

I think there's a cycle path beside the estuary through Hessle and on to the bridge.

The return loop may need to track north a bit to get the miles, possibly through Beverley and/or Pocklington.

Not doing the existing route from the bridge is no bad thing because the first few miles are a bit iffy for traffic.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I'll tag along for part or maybe all of the route depending on times & shifts. Our work roster could change in May. I'll know in the next few weeks, so I'll confirm my available dates once I know. (as it stands I can't make any of the dates for the full ride )


We don't have to finalise the date until nearer the time, but I would certainly like to have decided by the second half of May.



Soltydog said:


> & re the useless Sunday train times, that may be changing with the new timetable in May, but don't hold your breath


We have never been able to catch trains from this valley to anywhere on a Sunday at a reasonably early time. Currently, the first train to Leeds is 09:42 so they would have to lay one on about 2.5 hours earlier, which I can't see happening!



DCLane said:


> I can make the 9th of June, others my son's racing on.


Noted!



mjr said:


> 23 June is the York Rally so the area may be very busy with cyclists. Not sure if that helps (safety in numbers) or hinders (competition for train spaces).


A very good point - I will cross the 23rd off the list! I reckon that it is almost certain that there would be competition for space on the trains.



Buck said:


> I enjoyed last years ride @ColinJ
> 
> Not sure if I can do the June dates but the 14th might be OK as my last big ride ahead of the PRL100 on the 29th.
> 
> I’ll keep an eye on the thread


Noted!


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Apr 2018)

Can't do this year but would love to do it in the future sometime. Have a great ride folks.


----------



## Littgull (9 Apr 2018)

I'm ok for either date at present.

It was a very enjoyable ride last year especially when the sun came out really warm after the initial very wet period when we set off from York.

The routing amendments suggested sound good options to avoid busy bits and I'll look forward to seeing the agreed finalised route following input from those with more knowledge of the East Yorkshire area such as @Pale Rider and others.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2018)

I just reminded myself how much discussion there was after last year's ride about what this year's route would be ... @EasyPeez and @Slioch volunteered their help so tagging them there should catch their attention!  Let's review what we talked about last year. I will draw a few maps and post them later in the thread.

I had forgotten that I had suggested starting at York station instead of the Minster. That would suit those of us coming in by train, but would also mean that whoever arrived first could easily find shelter/toilets/coffee. (Hopefully, shelter will not actually be required this year though because it will be a lovely sunny day!)

*So, first thing to be decided - start & finish at the railway station or the Minster? *


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2018)

It seems that we could pretty much get from York to the bridge on the Trans Pennine Trail. I like the idea of doing that as long as we could achieve an average riding speed of at least (say) 11-12 mph on it? (I don't want to be getting back to York _TOO _late, or I would be an awfully long day out for me, Littgull and anybody else coming a long way to do the ride.

I have been on some paths where it is impossible to get any speed up due to encountering scores of families meandering about. If we would be likely to be slowed to a crawl too often then roads would be a better bet.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Apr 2018)

You are right to be wary of speed on the paths.

The solar system path to Selby can be busy with peds, dogs, and 'family' cyclists not looking to make the progress we will be.

If we get away on time, we may be over most of it before too many folks are up and about.

Following route 65 - green dots on the OS map - should work.

A lot of it is on minor roads where we can crack on a bit.

Some parts are common to the Trans Pennine Trail, but I suspect route 65 routes you off the trail because parts of it are not easily ridable.

Last thing we want on a 100+ mile ride is obstacles - gates, steps, etc to negotiate.

I reckon following 65 will give us about 50 miles to the bridge.

The usual route back is, I think, 40-odd miles, so we will need to put some extra in somewhere.

Beverley, Market Weighton, Pocklington, Stamford Bridge looks to be an option - mostly minor roads.

However, anything in that direction is adding ups and downs as well as miles.

There might be a way of lengthening our usual route back through the likes of North and South Cave, which is flatter.

@EasyPeez may have some ideas.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2018)

Maybe keep the TPT sections down to the minimum that allows us to stick to quiet roads?

Meanwhile, bearing in mind some of the discussions that we had last year, the old route, the need to add a bit extra on to make up the distance to be lost on the outward leg etc. ... I used the excellent cycle.travel site to suggest a route back from the Humber and nudged it in the direction of the roads that I wanted it to take. It came up with what looks like a very good route via Stamford Bridge. I have played through it using the equally excellent Street View Player and the roads look good. I can't vouch for the cycle path sections not covered by SV cameras, but maybe some of you local riders could comment?

Here's a rough map (and elevation profile):







Description:

Over the bridge, Swanland-North Ferriby (first lump on profile), Melton, Welton-South Newbald (the main lump on the profile) via Riplingham and High Hunsley, Hotham, South Cliffe, North Cliffe, Harswell, Everingham, Scamland, Thornton, Allerthorpe Common, Stamford Bridge, cycle path 66 to Dunnington (*IS THAT A GOOD SURFACE?*), various stretches of cycle path and mainly minor roads into York.

Distance approximately 85 km (53 miles).

Given that I will be on singlespeed, I thought I'd check the stats for the main lump and they turn out to be pretty benign - (approximately) 2 km (1.25 miles) at 4.2%, 0.8 km (0.5 miles) at 3.3%, and 1.4 km (0.9 miles) at 3%.

Opinions please! 

I've attached a gpx file for my proposed return leg.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2018)

I'm interested in doing this and think I can do either date. I'm going to tag @13 rider and @tallliman to see if they are interested as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe keep the TPT sections down to the minimum that allows us to stick to quiet roads?
> 
> Meanwhile, bearing in mind some of the discussions that we had last year, the old route, the need to add a bit extra on to make up the distance to be lost on the outward leg etc. ... I used the excellent cycle.travel site to suggest a route back from the Humber and nudged it in the direction of the roads that I wanted it to take. It came up with what looks like a very good route via Stamford Bridge. I have played through it using the equally excellent Street View Player and the roads look good. I can't vouch for the cycle path sections not covered by SV cameras, but maybe some of you local riders could comment?
> 
> ...



Return looks good to me.

The outward is also pretty much sorted so I reckon we have our route unless anyone else wants to change it.



Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm interested in doing this and think I can do either date. I'm going to tag @13 rider and @tallliman to see if they are interested as well.



I've done this ride five times in various company.

On three of those occasions it has absolutely chucked it down.

At least it's generally wet and warm, rather than wet and cold, so it won't be as, er, challenging, as our Spurn ride last year.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2018)

I can do June 9th not the July date . A few logistics to sort out how to get there probably have to drive up. But Leicester Cyclechat should make an appearance


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> I can do June 9th not the July date . A few logistics to sort out how to get there probably have to drive up. But Leicester Cyclechat should make an appearance



I was thinking of taking the Friday off work and riding up, staying in a premier inn or similar in York, stay Saturday night and ride back Sunday


----------



## tallliman (10 Apr 2018)

I can do the 14th July. Would probably either drive/part-train ride up/back on the Friday n Sunday, don't think my legs would do 3 tons back to back!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Apr 2018)

Put me down as a definite possible, on either date.

And, if it helps I can chip in with a nice route from Pocklington to York via Stamford Bridge, almost all on gently undulating quiet lanes.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2018)

Here is my attempt at the outward leg for you all to review. It uses NCN 65 in various places where it makes sense to, and elsewhere the quietest roads that don't involve major detours

Here's a rough map (and elevation profile):







Description:

York railway station, NCN 65/TPT from the racecourse to Moor Ln, Deighton, Escrick, Skipwith, South Duffield, Hemingbrough, NCN 65/TPT, Barmby on the Marsh, Asselby, Howden, Kilpin, Laxton, Yokefleet, Faxfleet, NCN 65/TPT, Broomfleet, Ellerker, then criss-crossing the A63 through Elloughton and Melton to North Ferriby, Hessle, Humber Bridge, Waters Edge Country Park visitor centre cafe in Barton-upon-Humber

Distance approximately 80 km (50 miles).

I apologise for the extreme lumpiness of the route. I tried to keep the climbing down as much as possible, but couldn't avoid a few metres (feet) here and there ... Opinions please! 

I've attached a gpx file for this proposed outward leg.


----------



## tallliman (10 Apr 2018)

If I make it, can the route pass Elvington to see the Victor? Last time I was up near York (and stopping) was 1991 I think.....


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2018)

Please take heed, those of you who have done the ride before ... As self-appointed CEO for this year's ride, I have decreed that it will start from the front of York railway station instead of the Minster! 

I'm hoping that the big changes to the route go down well. It is still a good flat route, but this time we will get 2 crossings of the bridge for the price of 1!



tallliman said:


> If I make it, can the route pass Elvington to see the Victor? Last time I was up near York (and stopping) was 1991 I think.....


Aaargh - we went that way the past 2 years but this time I wanted to steer clear of the B1228 because of a few unpleasantly close overtakes in the rain in 2017! 

If you are making a weekend of it, couldn't you nip over there on the Friday or the Sunday? 

_JEEEEEEZ _- I just searched for information on the Victor and found THIS!!!!!!


----------



## tallliman (11 Apr 2018)

Mmm....there's footage of her taking off. Superb day out at Bruntingthorpe!!
Yeah, I can take it in another day if needs be!


----------



## Jody (11 Apr 2018)

Is this ride open to all? If yes what kind of pace are you expecting.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Apr 2018)

Ride is open to all.

In the past, we've cracked on a bit on the flat bits - which is a lot of it - but no one is out to break any records.

The pace also tends to drop after lunch as the climbing and general fatigue kicks in.

Someone may have the average speeds for earlier years, but my guess would be about 12/13mph.

Taking an hour for lunch, we are normally back by about 7pm.

That was much later one year due to torrential rain and a mechanical or two.

Reasonable train bail out opportunity at Brough station near the bridge.


----------



## Jody (11 Apr 2018)

Excellent. I will keep an eye on this thread nearer to the date. That type of pace looks good so weather/kids/commitments and all the rest permitting I might see you there.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2018)

Jody said:


> Is this ride open to all? If yes what kind of pace are you expecting.


It is open to everyone who is confident of being able to ride 100 (nearly) flat miles. It is about as easy a route as you could find so it is an ideal opportunity to get a long ride in. 

I would suggest that you had previously done a ride of at least (say) 65 miles and been okay with that. We don't want people to exhaust themselves trying to step up too much distance in one ride. It might well be possible to complete the ride even if you had only ridden 30-40 miles before but it wouldn't really be sensible. Of course there is still plenty of time to build up endurance for this ride if anybody needs to do that!

As for speed ... I normally don't put any emphasis on speed but most of my rides are very hilly so they tend to be slow. This one will need to be a bit quicker because it is longer. Not crazy speeds, but a reasonable 'steady' pace as I mentioned in one post earlier ...

As @Pale Rider suggests, maybe 12-13 mph with an aim to get back into York no later than 7 pm. Littgull and I will have tickets booked for a particular train (probably 7:45 pm) so we can't afford to be getting back late and we need to have some time in reserve for any pesky mechanicals. (I got 2 punctures on the run back a couple of years ago.)

I will have the route on my GPS. I would like at least a couple of riders to have their own means of navigating so we could potentially split into 2 groups if we had to. We did that in 2016 to let faster riders go on ahead.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2018)

Some riders who did the ride in the past couple of years or who showed interest in doing it ... @middleagecyclist, @StuAff, @Slioch, @Oldfentiger (I hope your bad leg is sorted by then!), @Kestevan, @gbs, @EasyPeez, @SpuddyJones, @doughnut (if your broken bones have healed and you are doing long rides again!), @Starchivore - come on down!  

Rider lists so far ...

June 9th option (6-9 riders):

ColinJ
Littgull
DCLane
Pale Rider
Supersuperleeds
13 rider
NorthernDave?
Jody?
Soltydog? (some of the way)

July 14th option (5-9 riders):

ColinJ
Littgull
Pale Rider
Supersuperleeds
tallliman
Buck?
NorthernDave?
Jody?
Soltydog? (some of the way)
Not much in it at the moment. We'll see how the numbers stack up as we get nearer to June. I would like to fix the date by mid-May.


----------



## Slioch (11 Apr 2018)

Yes, count me in again please. I'm ok with either of the proposed dates.

This is familiar territory for me, so I'll have a look at the proposed route options later on when I've got some time, and see if I can add anything intelligent to the mix, although at a quick glance it looks pretty good.

As the self-appointed CEO for this ride @ColinJ, you have accountability for sorting out a dry day for a change please. None of this "Oooh, aren't the thunderclouds above the Humber Bridge impressive" nonsense we've had previously.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2018)

As promised, a suggested route from Pocklington into York - just shy of 20 miles, fairly flat and virtually all on country lanes.
It's a dead easy route and could be an ideal way to add those extra miles on that might be required?
The only "busy" bit will be a couple of hundred yards or so of the A166 in Stamford Bridge to get across the river - but there is a pedestrian bridge if you don't fancy taking the road bridge.
That said...the route in York is a bit sketchy - I've relied on Garmin Connect to choose a suitable route from NCN 66 (around mile 17) to York Station - I don't know central York too well, especially not on a bike, so happy to be corrected here.






Just a suggestion, not a deal breaker if it's used or not.
GPX also attached.


----------



## Kestevan (11 Apr 2018)

hmmm.

Might be able to make July......stick me down as a possible please Colin.
Not a chance in June.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2018)

Hmmm.....
I have the week before July 9 off, so travelling up is doable. However, clashes with the Brighton FNRttC, so I'll do that instead. I will be crossing the Humber anyway (on the night ride...). July 14 is out, I'm off on the Fridays Tour in France...


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Hmmm.....
> I have the week before July 9 off, so travelling up is doable. However, clashes with the Brighton FNRttC, so I'll do that instead. I will be crossing the Humber anyway (on the night ride...). July 14 is out, I'm off on the Fridays Tour in France...


Stu - it is *JUNE *9th and July 14th. Have fun in France!



NorthernDave said:


> As promised, a suggested route from Pocklington into York - just shy of 20 miles, fairly flat and virtually all on country lanes.
> It's a dead easy route and could be an ideal way to add those extra miles on that might be required?
> The only "busy" bit will be a couple of hundred yards or so of the A166 in Stamford Bridge to get across the river - but there is a pedestrian bridge if you don't fancy taking the road bridge.
> That said...the route in York is a bit sketchy - I've relied on Garmin Connect to choose a suitable route from NCN 66 (around mile 17) to York Station - I don't know central York too well, especially not on a bike, so happy to be corrected here.
> ...


I used cycle.travel to find a cycle path (NCN 66) through Stamford Bridge, bypassing the town centre. I can see the ends of it on Street View and it looks good. Then the cyclepath continues next to the A166 before turning turning left down Scoreby Ln and going cross-country to Dunnington.

I managed to find the extra distance already. In fact the proposed route currently totals 103 miles so we don't really want to be adding to it, but thanks anyway, Dave.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Stu - it is *JUNE *9th and July 14th. Have fun in France!
> 
> 
> I used cycle.travel to find a cycle path (NCN 66) through Stamford Bridge, bypassing the town centre. I can see the ends of it on Street View and it looks good. Then the cyclepath continues next to the A166 before turning turning left down Scoreby Ln and going cross-country to Dunnington.
> ...


Typo...meant June 9!


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Apr 2018)

Might be able to do 14th July although a bit worried I might be too slow.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Might be able to do 14th July although a bit worried I might be too slow.



You shouldn't be worried.

It will be slower than our last ride from Easingwold.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Might be able to do 14th July although a bit worried I might be too slow.


We will probably average 12-13 mph while moving but as long as we only take around an hour for breaks we could get away with averaging just over 11 mph and still be back in York for 7 pm. Obviously if we stop for more than an hour then we would need to ride faster to make up for lost time.

I don't think you would struggle with 12-13 mph anyway, would you? Maybe if we got a killer headwind on the ride, but even then we would expect a lovely tailwind in the other direction.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2018)

Speaking of breaks, I liked the 'splash and dash' stop we had at Tesco in Goole on the old route.

We won't be going through Goole this time, so I wonder if there's a similar stopping opportunity in Howden?

It's not critical, but it does give everyone an early target, and I imagine any lady riders would appreciate the guaranteed availability of a toilet.


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> We will probably average 12-13 mph while moving but as long as we only take around an hour for breaks we could get away with averaging just over 11 mph and still be back in York for 7 pm. Obviously if we stop for more than an hour then we would need to ride faster to make up for lost time.
> 
> I don't think you would struggle with 12-13 mph anyway, would you? Maybe if we got a killer headwind on the ride, but even then we would expect a lovely tailwind in the other direction.


No.
Just feeling a bit "winter legs" at the moment!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> No.
> Just feeling a bit "winter legs" at the moment!


I know the feeling, but you have nearly 2-3 months to find your "summer legs"! 



Pale Rider said:


> Speaking of breaks, I liked the 'splash and dash' stop we had at Tesco in Goole on the old route.
> 
> We won't be going through Goole this time, so I wonder if there's a similar stopping opportunity in Howden?
> 
> It's not critical, but it does give everyone an early target, and I imagine any lady riders would appreciate the guaranteed availability of a toilet.


I wouldn't mind a quick stop there, but not as long as we were spending at Goole. *Locals - is there anywhere suitable?*

I don't want a panic ride to get back into York at the end of the ride in time to catch the train home. We had that kind of thing on the Llandudno ride last year and it was _very _stressful. I didn't have time to buy food at the chippy. Littgull and alibaba got back very late and were so desperately hungry that they took a chance and ran to a takeaway near the station. The train had been in for over 5 minutes before they returned with the food and it departed shortly after we boarded!


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Some riders who did the ride in the past couple of years or who showed interest in doing it ... @middleagecyclist, @StuAff, @Slioch, @Oldfentiger (I hope your bad leg is sorted by then!), @Kestevan, @gbs, @EasyPeez, @SpuddyJones, @doughnut (if your broken bones have healed and you are doing long rides again!), @Starchivore - come on down!
> 
> Rider lists so far ...
> 
> ...



I’d love to do this ride again. It makes a refreshing change to the hilly stuff near my gaff.
Dunno about the dates yet but will put my vote in when I know, so put me down as a probable for both.
I’m hoping that my cramp problem won’t be an issue over the flatter terrain.
I will also try to convince Mrs OFT that this will be doable for her too, but not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Speaking of breaks, I liked the 'splash and dash' stop we had at Tesco in Goole on the old route.
> 
> We won't be going through Goole this time, so I wonder if there's a similar stopping opportunity in Howden?
> 
> It's not critical, but it does give everyone an early target, and I imagine any lady riders would appreciate the guaranteed availability of a toilet.



Don't think so. There's a Co-op in Howden but it doesn't have a customer toilet.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Don't think so. There's a Co-op in Howden but it doesn't have a customer toilet.


Well, there are plenty of fields with tall boundary hedges on the route!


----------



## Soltydog (12 Apr 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Don't think so. There's a Co-op in Howden but it doesn't have a customer toilet.


Public toilets at Howden on Charles Brigg Ave apparently  http://www2.eastriding.gov.uk/counc...ces/for-the-public/public-convenience-finder/


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Public toilets at Howden on Charles Brigg Ave apparently  http://www2.eastriding.gov.uk/counc...ces/for-the-public/public-convenience-finder/


Either Trump's cruise missile attack on Syria went seriously astray, or the image copyright information is not telling us when the aerial photograph was actually taken ...!









Ok, that is a break sorted - we can make a quick stop in Howden. Let's try and keep it down to 15-20 minutes because we will have to make up the time on the road!


----------



## Jody (12 Apr 2018)

I will check the dates and let you know if either are OK to do. As for the distances @ColinJ I normally ride between 20-30 miles per ride, but did the outskirts of Sheffield to Skeggy (approx 100 miles) last year with a mate in about 6 hours so should be OK. I also have winter legs at the minute but this will be a good focus and get back on the turbo or out if this weather ever improves.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Jody said:


> I will check the dates and let you know if either are OK to do. As for the distances @ColinJ I normally ride between 20-30 miles per ride, but did the outskirts of Sheffield to Skeggy (approx 100 miles) last year with a mate in about 6 hours so should be OK. I also have winter legs at the minute but this will be a good focus and get back on the turbo or out if this weather ever improves.


Oh, well you would have no problem with this ride then!


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, well you would have no problem with this ride then!



A hundred miles in six hours?

@Jody will be waiting for us.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A hundred miles in six hours?
> 
> @Jody will be waiting for us.


I reckon (with good weather conditions!) that most of us could do this route in about 6 hours ride time (16.7 mph), but only if we cracked on, hardly stopped, and skipped the chat altogether! It would be a bit awkward for you though because IIRC your ebike's motor cuts out above 15.5 mph? If so then instead of getting a welcome boost, you would just be pedalling a very heavy bike! 

PS And, of course, this ride is actually not about speed and IS about chatting and looking around so we definitely will NOT be going at anywhere near that speed for long.


----------



## Jody (12 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A hundred miles in six hours?
> 
> @Jody will be waiting for us.



I am no racing snake and the question was only to guage if you guys were going to be out for a fast pace ride. The weather was almost perfect when we did the 100 and we only stopped once for cake in Woodall Spa  The 6 hours was moving time according to Strava and my computer.

Don't take me the wrong way. I'm far from a quick rider


----------



## Julia9054 (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I reckon (with good weather conditions!) that most of us could do this route in about 6 hours ride time (16.7 mph)


I couldn't!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Well, the rural road bits anyway. Obviously, cycle paths and town roads tend to be slower ...



Julia9054 said:


> I couldn't!


It is many years since I last rode the Manchester 100 event (so maybe I _couldn't_ achieve it now!), but 6 hours used to be my target riding time and that route has a much lumpier elevation profile than the Humber route - about 1,000 m of rolling Cheshire hills.

Anyway, it won't be an issue because we will be aiming at 3-5 mph _less _than 16.7 mph!


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Apr 2018)

Put me down as a possible for either date, but it depends whether I am on call and if I am can I swap.

I'm thinking of either driving to York or getting the train from Manchester Airport. What time is the ride expected to get back to York and are there bail out options on the way back if my knee plays up?


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Apr 2018)

Freds Dad said:


> Put me down as a possible for either date, but it depends whether I am on call and if I am can I swap.
> 
> I'm thinking of either driving to York or getting the train from Manchester Airport. What time is the ride expected to get back to York and are there bail out options on the way back if my knee plays up?



Back to York probably for about 7pm.

I will be in an open all hours car park, but we had a problem one year with riders who were parked in, I think, a park and ride car park which closed at 8pm.

Inevitably, the ride was delayed for one reason or another, so we deployed our resident cat something-or-other racer @busdennis to lead those with impending parking problems home at a fast pace.

As regards bailouts, the best point is probably Brough station near the bridge which this year will be after about 50 miles.

Bikes allowed on services to York 'at the discretion of the conductor', but the one time I travelled I formed the impression permission was all but automatic.


----------



## User10119 (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Stamford Bridge, cycle path 66 to Dunnington (*IS THAT A GOOD SURFACE?*),


If it's the one that goes over the old viaduct, through the fairy wood and then left a few hundred yards before the balloon tree - no, it's bloody awful! Lovely route, atrocious surface including a section across a field on a dust and rubble track.

If avoiding poor surface I normally go along the main round, right just after the balloon tree, Warthill, Osbaldwick.

From Pocklington to Beverley, route 66 (I think that's the number) is bloody lovely. I have a ride report from an accidental century I rode that way once, I'll see if I can find it.

May also be worth checking the FNRttC route to Cleethorpes.

Skipwith Common (which I think was mentioned somewhere) has featured as the 'Comedy Offroad' section on a couple of rides I've organised. People rode it on road bikes... there may have been some hilarity and mild swearing.

I probably have some routes and/or pictures knocking about somewhere if they'd be any use, but am off out to a gig in a mo so it'll be later before I can rummage.


----------



## User10119 (12 Apr 2018)

View attachment 404001

That's on the cycle path between Dunnington (the one going past the play park) and Stamford Bridge - there's a bit through a residntial area, past the park, then an incredibly potholed bit of road, then a lumpy footpath, then a Silly Sustrans gate, then you get to where this photo was taken, and then the going gets proper rough....

My guests have just arrived from darn sarf, I'll look for more later!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5211946, member: 10119"]If it's the one that goes over the old viaduct, through the fairy wood and then left a few hundred yards before the balloon tree - no, it's bloody awful! Lovely route, atrocious surface including a section across a field on a dust and rubble track.

If avoiding poor surface I normally go along the main round, right just after the balloon tree, Warthill, Osbaldwick.
[/QUOTE]
It DOES go over the old viaduct and eventually along the side of the A166 for a while. I don't mind the surface in your photograph. I suppose it depends on how much worse than that it gets ...

I would ride a mile or two on this sort of surface on my road bike ...












But NOT this ... (That ride was done on my CX bike which has more appropriate tyres for the rough stuff.)






[QUOTE 5211946, member: 10119"]From Pocklington to Beverley, route 66 (I think that's the number) is bloody lovely. I have a ride report from an accidental century I rode that way once, I'll see if I can find it.

May also be worth checking the FNRttC route to Cleethorpes.
[/QUOTE]
It sounds very nice but it would add too much climbing and distance for this ride so I will save that for another time.

[QUOTE 5211946, member: 10119"]
Skipwith Common (which I think was mentioned somewhere) has featured as the 'Comedy Offroad' section on a couple of rides I've organised. People rode it on road bikes... there may have been some hilarity and mild swearing.
[/QUOTE]
We will be sticking to the road, which looks to have an excellent surface on Street View!


----------



## User10119 (12 Apr 2018)

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44384.msg868651#msg868651
Ride report from my accidental century-ish


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5212182, member: 10119"]https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44384.msg868651#msg868651
Ride report from my accidental century-ish[/QUOTE]
A fun read!

As for cycle paths ... I think the most straightforward thing to do is to ignore the ones at Stamford Bridge and use the lanes north of the A166 instead.

How about crossing the river in Stamford Bridge then turning right up Buttercrambe Rd and heading through Upper Helmsley, Warthill, and Murton to rejoin my original route at Osbaldwick? It only adds about 2 miles on and probably wouldn't take any longer because it would be ridden on a much better surface.


----------



## User10119 (13 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A fun read!
> 
> As for cycle paths ... I think the most straightforward thing to do is to ignore the ones at Stamford Bridge and use the lanes north of the A166 instead.
> 
> How about crossing the river in Stamford Bridge then turning right up Buttercrambe Rd and heading through Upper Helmsley, Warthill, and Murton to rejoin my original route at Osbaldwick? It only adds about 2 miles on and probably wouldn't take any longer because it would be ridden on a much better surface.



I actually really like the using the viaduct - it has a Silly Sustrans gate but also a lovely view - and the 100 yard or so jink through the fairy wood straight after. Our normal route from Stamford Bridge is something like this 
https://goo.gl/maps/DtxspNsGiSK2
which involves a few hundred yards of the A166.


----------



## User10119 (13 Apr 2018)

The COR alternative on the Dunnington-Stamford Bridge cycle path 
View attachment 404043

View attachment 404044

View attachment 404045

View attachment 404046

(That's the spot where the tandem cycle camping trip photo was taken)
View attachment 404047

View attachment 404048

The track across the field - varies a lot with season/weather
View attachment 404049

Back onto something-resembling-tarmac, which is just past the farm building
View attachment 404050

Through the fairy woods - a much nicer 100 yards than the A166, which is a few metres to one's left....
View attachment 404051

Over the viaduct
View attachment 404052

View of the Stamford Bridge bridge, from the cycle route alternative


----------



## User10119 (13 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As promised, a suggested route from Pocklington into York - just shy of 20 miles, fairly flat and virtually all on country lanes.



That's not far off my old standard ride home from mum's. I tend to divert slightly around Fangfoss (the lane the other side of the old station campsite) and go a bit-more-laney, including Feoffee Lane. Same distance, fewer cars. More toads. Like this
https://goo.gl/maps/dhmsCwhkNhs


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2018)

Thanks for those photos @User10119 - I reckon that surface looks acceptable (in dry conditions!). We can have a think about it and decide nearer the time.

If there had been heavy rain we might opt to take my new alternative route (shown in purple) or your alternative (though I'd prefer to avoid even the short stint on the A166) - I know too many people getting knocked off their bikes on busy roads these days so I take every reasonable opportunity to avoid them.







The path between Gate Helmsley and Warthill looks like a footpath ... Is it a cheeky shortcut or an official cyclepath? 

My proposed route into York (suggested by cycle.travel) is on the Tang Hall cyclepath on the dismantled railway route (NCN 66/658). I notice that your route takes the A1079 (Hull Rd) instead. Is there something wrong with that cyclepath? The end of it looked like a good surface on Street View.


----------



## User10119 (13 Apr 2018)

There's a on pavement cycle path (rubbish but it's only a couple of hundred yards) from the end of the fairy woods (cross the road there) past the Balloon Tree, past the bus stop, then turn right onto the quiet laney road route. Couple of squiggles, take a left, one very mild climb and a nice if short descent (watch out for badgers!), L@T to warthill. I used to do it every week with the EldestCub when he was 8!

The cycle path along the railway line from osbaldwick is fine - just a couple of Silly Sustrans gates - it's just that the 1079 isn't too bad either and is quicker so I tend to use that!


----------



## EasyPeez (13 Apr 2018)

Thanks for tagging me in. Sorry, I'm always extremely busy in fields and allotments at this time of year and rarely online, so only just seen this. I can do 9th June but not 14th July. Will have a look at the route next week and see if I can add anything useful. Cheers.


----------



## videoman (13 Apr 2018)

Hi All,

Any room for possibly another one depending upon any other plans which may have been made for me.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2018)

videoman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any room for possibly another one depending upon any other plans which may have been made for me.
> 
> ...


Certainly - there is plenty of room on the roads and I'm sure that the cafe would be happy to have a big bunch of hungry/thirsty cyclists turn up!

I suppose once the numbers got above (say) 10-12 we would have to be a bit more organised to avoid losing anybody. It is easy to keep track of 7 or 8 riders but double that number and inevitably somebody is going ahead while somebody else is lagging behind.

Ideally, there will be several riders with the route on reliable GPS devices so we can have at least one rider at the front and one at the back who will not get lost. (I will be one of them!)


----------



## busdennis (14 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the kind words @Pale Rider but i'm definitely not a cat racer but a MAMIL lol. Anyway i cannot confess to reading this thread in detail and also cannot commit to doing this ride until closer to the date so perhaps should not be commenting on other peoples ride but i'm struggling to see any advantage in changing the route ( the beauty in this ride is that if Carlsberg did bike rides this would be the easiest imperil century in the world). I know a lot of good roads between York and Hull so if you tell me what you want to achieve perhaps i can help, for maintaining an average speed to help riders complete a maiden century i cannot see any advantage in off road cycle paths


----------



## User10119 (15 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The path between Gate Helmsley and Warthill looks like a footpath ... Is it a cheeky shortcut or an official cyclepath?



Sorry - just noticed this specific bit - I failed to notice gmaps 'helpfully' routing along the bridle path not the lane between Gate Helmsley and Warthill! https://goo.gl/maps/5qXP4dik2582 is better.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Here is my attempt at the outward leg for you all to review. It uses NCN 65 in various places where it makes sense to, and elsewhere the quietest roads that don't involve major detours
> 
> Here's a rough map (and elevation profile):
> 
> ...



Hi @ColinJ - is this still the current proposed outward route? If so I'd say it's mostly a very nice route and I've managed all that on 25mm slicks, but a couple of sections to be wary of - 

NCN 65 around Barmby on the Marsh becomes a very narrow mud track on grass. It's not a long section and it should be ok if the preceding days have been dry, but if there's been rain it wouldn't be much fun on road bikes. Either way it would be single file riding and slow going. It's about a mile to a mile and a half on said track if memory serves.

Again the 65 between Faxfleet and Broomfleet, if I'm remembering the right bit, goes from tarmac to quite rough gravel/limestone. Again, not much fun on road bikes, but doable, albeit at single figure speeds and with care if riding on narrow tyres. Probably only about 3/4 of a mile though this bit I think.

After Elloughton the route seems to join up with the A63 for a short section. I'm not sure if this is because you're determined to make a political point (https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...s-face-ban-from-a63-near-hull-after-accidents) or because maplorer has got a bit confused with your GPX file. Either way I'd have thought a minor detour through the very pretty village of Welton, and then taking the road down through neighbouring Melton would be preferable?

Where are you at with the return leg planning? @NorthernDave 's suggestion from Pock onwards looks good. Let me know if you need any suggestions for the Hull-Pock section.

One final question - is it only me that would much prefer this ride if it was done in reverse?!

Cheers, Andy.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2018)

@busdennis and @EasyPeez - I liked much of the original route and the general concept - 100 miles, almost flat, BIG bridge! So why change it? Well, obviously it isn't strictly necessary to do so but since I am organising it this time, my preferences naturally influence my choices.

For a start ... '_variety is the spice of life_' and all that. I only get out there once a year and would like to explore the area a little more. There are certain rides that I organise every year but I do try to modify their routes from time to time so we don't get bored of just doing exactly the same thing each year.

I _didn't_ like the A-road out of York and back. In general I do my best to avoid A-roads where possible, unless they are those rare quietish ones, which the Hull Road certainly wasn't. (It wasn't _AWFUL_, but it is busier than I like.) The quiet roads and cyclepaths in and out of York that cycle.travel found for me look pretty nice. They might take a few minutes more than an A-road 'escape route' but I think that is a small price to pay for being able to relax.

I have had another go at the outward route. I'd actually allowed cycle.travel to do more of the route generation than I normally do and after both of your comments I took a closer look at what it had done. I agree that some bits of the route needed improving and I didn't really fancy riding on grass etc.

I have left the better-surfaced cyclepath sections in at the start out of York (though I did avoid a few that cycle.travel wanted to use). I got rid of the others on the outward route. That meant that I had to put in a couple of kms on the A163 between North Duffield and Bubwith to get over the Derwent, but hopefully it will not be _too _busy when we would be using it (~10:15 on the Saturday morning)? (It looks okay on Street View.)

I have now put the Swanland climb in on the outward leg as well as the return one. That is to avoid having to use the A-roads and big roundabouts near Hessle. The return leg would go back on the same roads as far as Welton before turning right up the hill towards Riplingham.

Those of us who struggled slightly on the steeper climbs before the bridge would find this version a lot easier on the legs. (Not that the old route was stupidly hilly, but I nearly cracked on one climb on the singlespeed, which I will be riding again this year.)

You should be able to view this proposed route HERE on cycle.travel. Let me know if there is a problem accessing it and what your reactions are. PS Apart from "_The original route was perfect so don't you dare change it!_"


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2018)

Hang on - that is _NOT _the latest version!!! 

I must have forgotten to save some changes. Watch this space ... 


OK - now sorted!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2018)

Latest versions:

York to Humber Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now out of York, and the one across the bridge; distance 82 kms/51 miles.
Humber Bridge to York via Stamford Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now back over the bridge and back into York; distance 85 kms/53 miles. 

Opinions?


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2018)

Route looks good to me.

The old circuit was well thought out, but it had its traffic problems.

I once made the 'mistake' of doing it on a week day.

The B road to Howden was nasty, constant stream of impatient car and truck drivers in both directions.

Not a lot of room for two vehicles and a bicycle.

Irrespective of the day of travel, the new route looks like it will be quieter overall.

@EasyPeez raised the question of direction of travel.

It occurred to me the route would be doable in either direction, although I can't see a strong reason to go one way or the other.

Cyclists are generally a conservative lot, with a small c if not a large one.

We've always gone anti-clockwise, so perhaps changing that this year as well as the route would be too much disruption all at once.

Nothing to stop us trying clockwise next year.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> @busdennis and @EasyPeez - I liked much of the original route and the general concept - 100 miles, almost flat, BIG bridge! So why change it? Well, obviously it isn't strictly necessary to do so but since I am organising it this time, my preferences naturally influence my choices.



Just to clarify - I'm all in favour of tweaks and changes to keep things fresh. Plus it's your ride anyway, so would never quibble with someone else's plan, just wanted to point out possible 'sticky bits' was all 



ColinJ said:


> Latest versions:
> 
> York to Humber Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now out of York, and the one across the bridge; distance 82 kms/51 miles.



The cycle path out of York is very pleasant. A bit bumpy with tree roots pushing through, but nothing major. If you were to continue south along the NCN65 to Riccall instead of heading onto roads at Escrick that would allow people to enjoy the solar system section. From Riccall King Rudding Lane would allow you to rejoin your route at Skipwith without needing to take any A roads. Just a suggestion.

Other than that a nice enough route, and pretty simple to follow. Call me soft if you like, but Swanland Hill (B1231) would probably be reason enough for me to come armed with gears (if it ends up being a date I can make) rather than take the single speed....



ColinJ said:


> Humber Bridge to York via Stamford Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now back over the bridge and back into York; distance 85 kms/53 miles.



That nice steady climb out of Welton should get people warmed up again for the home leg! Rest of it looks good. Nice to not be repeating too many of the same roads on the route home. I don't like that road between Raywell and Riplingham that the previous version of the ride took, so it's a good thing in my book that this version avoids that.

Cheers.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> It occurred to me the route would be doable in either direction, although I can't see a strong reason to go one way or the other.



For obvious reasons Hull-York-Hull would be far preferable to me; possibly to the odd other person such as @Soltydog too?

But my guess would be the majority will find train bookings into and out of York more appealing in terms of ride start time and, more especially, implications for what time they can look forward to a hot bath and cold beer at the end of a long ride.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

Oh yes, the direction ... I forgot to say that in the other direction the steep descent into South Newbald would become a steep climb which wouldn't suit me on my singlespeed bike. I don't really have strong feelings about the direction apart from that. 

_PS I now see that it was Hull-York-Hull rather than clockwise vs anticlockwise. No - Hull is too far away for me. Last year I left home before 06:00 and got home at 22:00 and that was to and from York!_

As for the B1228 to Howden ... We had a couple of very close passes by HGVs in the rain last year - I didn't like those much!

If we do the route I linked to above then we still have to do a short stretch into Howden. We also have to 6 or 7 minutes on the fast-looking A163 from North Duffield to Bubwith. There are not a lot of choices in how to cross the Derwent - we either cross at Sutton as in previous years, or choose between 2 A-roads or the cyclepath at Barmby. For a new route I think the A163 is the best choice.



EasyPeez said:


> Just to clarify - I'm all in favour of tweaks and changes to keep things fresh. Plus it's your ride anyway, so would never quibble with someone else's plan, just wanted to point out possible 'sticky bits' was all


Good, that's what I wanted!



EasyPeez said:


> The cycle path out of York is very pleasant. A bit bumpy with tree roots pushing through, but nothing major. If you were to continue south along the NCN65 to Riccall instead of heading onto roads at Escrick that would allow people to enjoy the solar system section. From Riccall King Rudding Lane would allow you to rejoin your route at Skipwith without needing to take any A roads. Just a suggestion.


That does sound tempting ... I think we should manage to keep to a reasonable average speed even with staying on the TPT a bit longer.

So, the trail marked on the map from King Rudding Ln to Skipwith through the nature reserve is ok for road bikes then?



EasyPeez said:


> Other than that a nice enough route, and pretty simple to follow. Call me soft if you like, but Swanland Hill (B1231) would probably be reason enough for me to come armed with gears (if it ends up being a date I can make) rather than take the single speed...


It looks to be about 600 metres at 6%, which I reckon I can cope with!



EasyPeez said:


> That nice steady climb out of Welton should get people warmed up again for the home leg! Rest of it looks good. Nice to not be repeating too many of the same roads on the route home. I don't like that road between Raywell and Riplingham that the previous version of the ride took, so it's a good thing in my book that this version avoids that.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for comments. Subject to confirmation of the quality of the TPT to Ricall and the trail through the nature reserve, I'll put those sections in.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> For obvious reasons Hull-York-Hull would be far preferable to me; possibly to the odd other person such as @Soltydog too?
> 
> But my guess would be the majority will find train bookings into and out of York more appealing in terms of ride start time and, more especially, implications for what time they can look forward to a hot bath and cold beer at the end of a long ride.



Ah, gotcha, I thought we were talking about clockwise or anti-clockwise.

A Hull start would be doable for me, but as you surmise it wouldn't find favour with those coming by train.

Without wishing to overuse my licence to interfere, I wonder if the solar system path is a good choice for this ride.

We are looking to keep moving and there might be 10 or more of us.

That path is quite narrow and is often busy with pedestrians, dogs, and 'family' cyclists.


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> So, the trail marked on the map from King Rudding Ln to Skipwith through the nature reserve is ok for road bikes then?


It's been a while, but unless it's changed for a few years back there was a narrow tarmac road right through when I did it. Rutted and muddy tarmac in places, but a road nonetheless.



ColinJ said:


> It looks to be about 600 metres at 6%, which I reckon I can cope with!


It definitely feels like more than that when you're going up it! You'll be fine though. What gear ratio is your SS? I'm on 42/16.



Pale Rider said:


> Without wishing to overuse my licence to interfere, I wonder if the solar system path is a good choice for this ride.
> 
> We are looking to keep moving and there might be 10 or more of us.
> 
> That path is quite narrow and is often busy with pedestrians, dogs, and 'family' cyclists.



This is fair point. I guess I'm less bothered by issues of train times and ride finishes than others, and am generally happy with shorter stops than some, so I was thinking more in terms of pleasant sights than managing pacing.

Cheers.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> For obvious reasons Hull-York-Hull would be far preferable to me; possibly to the odd other person such as @Soltydog too?



You've never met me & know that I'm an odd person? Is it that obvious 

Hopefully my new roster will be out very soon, but as it stands I'll probably be joining only for part of the ride on either date. June i'm due to be working late shifts, midnight finish on Friday will prevent an early start for me on Saturday & working early shifts on July date 1.30 finish on Saturday, so I'll probably join the ride back to York, or part of in the afternoon


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> You've never met me & know that I'm an odd person?



You live in Holderness, so I thought it a reasonable assumption


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2018)

I think Pale Rider is right ... I don't want to be in the position of trying to rush people out of the cafe at the bridge because we took too long on the ride out. Not only would we be slower on an extended TPT section, but the extra TPT would add another couple of miles and we are already 3 or 4 miles over the 100. (Littgull and I will probably _already _be adding another 5-10 miles onto that to catch our train in the morning from Hebden Bridge so it will be a long day.)

I have a friend who only does occasional cycling and she would probably really like the TPT so I will ask her if she fancies a day/weekend out to York with the bikes. I'll explore further down the trail with her. 

Let's stick to my route through Escrick. There is about 3/4 km to do on the A19, including a length of dual carriageway. It looks a bit too busy for my liking so I recommend that we use the adjacent cyclepath for that little section. We would be on it for less than 5 minutes so I think that is a small price to pay to avoid tangling with the motorists.



EasyPeez said:


> It definitely feels like more than that when you're going up it! You'll be fine though. What gear ratio is your SS? I'm on 42/16.


52/19, which I calculate to be about 4% higher than 42/16. Slightly harder uphill, but slightly less spinny on the flat. I was using it today and found that 35 kph (22 mph) was the fastest that I felt comfortable pedalling at (~105 rpm cadence), but that was why I chose that gear - it is ideal for 24-32 kph (15-20 mph) which is what I would aim for on the flat. I can manage short bursts faster than that on descents but am better off just freewheeling in an aero tuck.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Apr 2018)

How about 23rd June?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/york.wnbr/about/


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> How about 23rd June?  https://www.facebook.com/groups/york.wnbr/about/


I have no idea what that is about because it won't let me in without my non-existent FB login!


----------



## Freds Dad (20 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have no idea what that is about because it won't let me in without my non-existent FB login!



Its the 2018 version of this


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BItbW-uzysQ


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2018)

Ok then, the 23rd June it is ...























... *NOT!!! *


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2018)

I know the date hasn't been set yet, but I've just been having a look at train tickets on the National Ridiculous website.

If I cycle to my local station (1 mile) it's a whopping £14.50 each way!
If I cycle to Leeds (5 miles) and get on the same train I'd get at my local station (but board one stop further away from York), it's £3 each way...

So the railway want £23 more to travel 10 miles less.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I know the date hasn't been set yet, but I've just been having a look at train tickets on the National Ridiculous website.
> 
> If I cycle to my local station (1 mile) it's a whopping £14.50 each way!
> If I cycle to Leeds (5 miles) and get on the same train I'd get at my local station (but board one stop further away from York), it's £3 each way...
> ...



Good stuff, Dave.

It wouldn't be a proper CycleChat ride thread without a barmy train fare post or two.

I was checking a journey earlier this week in which a return was significantly cheaper than one way.

Not quite as daft as it first appears because the one way was a buy/cancel anytime ticket where as there would have been advance purchase and cancellation restrictions on the return ticket.


----------



## Soltydog (20 Apr 2018)

Anyone planning on using Northern trains for the whole of their journey(s) & hasn't bought tickets yet?


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I know the date hasn't been set yet, but I've just been having a look at train tickets on the National Ridiculous website.


You've got an additional problem at the moment that the government has allowed National Ridiculous to shorten the booking horizon to six weeks or less, instead of the usual 12 weeks, so some cheap Advanced tickets for the suggested dates probably aren't on sale yet. I won't write more else it'll go all N&CA.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2018)

I _JUST _managed to catch a train on Wednesday to go for a hospital appointment. I thought I had 5 minutes to buy my tickets from the machine in the tunnel under the platform. The tickets were being printed when I heard the train rumble in above me. I dashed up to the platform and got on board just before the doors closed and the train departed - 4 minutes before it was supposed to ...

I spoke to the guard*** and he said that the train had left exactly on time. He showed me a printed sheet which had the timetable for the route and it confirmed what he said. So ... I took out my phone and showed him the departure times shown on the National Rail app, which were different by several minutes! He went off to consult some book or other and by the time he returned the app had replaced the timetable with the correct one! 

I asked him if I was going mad but he confirmed that it had been wrong 5 minutes earlier!

As for funny fares. I have been looking at fares to get to various forum rides and I am fairly sure that I found that one far was higher if I got on the same train nearer the destination! I am going to see if I can track down which route it was. It made no sense whatsoever.

I have found that many of the routes are blighted by the timetable fiasco so I have not been able to buy cheap tickets yet, but I was able to buy them for nickyboy's Llandudno ride ages ago.

Obviously, I haven't bought tickets for this ride yet because we haven't finalised the date.



*** In theory they are called '_train managers_' these days but he referred to himself as a '_guard_' and his colleagues as '_guards_', so he was a guard!


----------



## Soltydog (20 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Obviously, I haven't bought tickets for this ride yet because we haven't finalised the date.
> 
> *** In theory they are called '_train managers_' these days but he referred to himself as a '_guard_' and his colleagues as '_guards_', so he was a guard!



I will be able to get a limited number (4 at present) of tickets for cheap travel on Northern services only if they are of any use. I need to check to see if they will be issued as 4 separate tickets though, or if it will be 1 group ticket, so I'll check that out in the morning.

On Northern trains 'at present' we have conductors, the job title was changed a fair few years ago from guard, but maybe we'll join the other TOCs one day & have onboard/train managers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2018)

@ColinJ Any decision on the date yet?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ColinJ Any decision on the date yet?


I'll try and trawl through the posts later this evening and see what the numbers are like for the 2 options.

I'm inclined to go for the June date because that would give us the possibility of postponing to July if we got ghastly weather in June. (Day-long thunderstorms with gale force winds, whatever.) It would be a bit annoying to have had wonderful weather on June 9th and not ridden then do the ride in ghastly weather in July! 

Obviously, the problem with postponing rides is that some people (e.g. ME!) book rail tickets way in advance, and other people book rooms, days off work etc. We wouldn't change the date without a majority being in favour and there being a very good reason for the change.

We usually stick to the arranged dates but there have been days where it would have been stupid and/or horrible to go ahead as planned. We got soaked last year for the first few hours but at least 2/3 of the ride was done in reasonable conditions. The year before it was the other way round - a good start and then a thunderstorm after we crossed the bridge. 10 hours of it would be a bit grim though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'll try and trawl through the posts later this evening and see what the numbers are like for the 2 options.
> 
> I'm inclined to go for the June date because that would give us the possibility of postponing to July if we got ghastly weather in June. (Day-long thunderstorms with gale force winds, whatever.) It would be a bit annoying to have had wonderful weather on June 9th and not ridden then do the ride in ghastly weather in July!
> 
> ...



Cheers, I've been looking at rooms, York is bloody expensive on Saturday nights but I think the day will be too long if it is a drive up, do the ride and drive back. 

Train service back to Leicester is abysmal as well.

Riding with @13 rider and @tallliman tomorrow so will chat through options with them.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, I've been looking at rooms, York is bloody expensive on Saturday nights but I think the day will be too long if it is a drive up, do the ride and drive back.
> 
> Train service back to Leicester is abysmal as well.
> 
> Riding with @13 rider and @tallliman tomorrow so will chat through options with them.



I think York is expensive most nights. I looked a couple of years ago at a stop over on a C2C ride, ended up riding a little further onto Ripon for a cheaper room  Maybe worth looking slightly further afield, Pocklington, Selby ??? I'm sure the extra miles won't be a problem for you


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2018)

My cycling group has stayed in York Youth Hostel a couple of times.

Not my choice of accommodation, but this is York so the hostel is about as good as they get.

You even get a power point next to the top bunk.

https://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/yh...0b1883a731bd01eb;type=total;ucfs=1&#hotelTmpl


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

There's also Naburn Station on the Solar Cycleway - I think cyclists get a discount too!


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Apr 2018)

Re: trains my local rag does a semi-regular offer where you buy 3 papers, collect the slips then send them off to Northern Rail with a tenner and you then get a voucher in return that can be activated for a day of your choosing to ride anywhere, all day on any northern trains. We make regular use of these for days out walking in the Dales etc.

I know there is an offer coming up again next month in the Hull Daily Fail for said voucher scheme which would then allow the voucher to be used anytime May through July I believe. It may be that other local papers run by the Trinity Mirror group have the same offer - worth a look for those who will be solely/mostly using Northern Rail for this ride. Or worth dropping any Hull & ER-based friends a line, as if you know anyone living locally they could send you the slips from the paper.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Re: trains my local rag does a semi-regular offer where you buy 3 papers, collect the slips then send them off to Northern Rail with a tenner and you then get a voucher in return that can be activated for a day of your choosing to ride anywhere, all day on any northern trains. We make regular use of these for days out walking in the Dales etc.
> 
> I know there is an offer coming up again next month in the Hull Daily Fail for said voucher scheme which would then allow the voucher to be used anytime May through July I believe. It may be that other local papers run by the Trinity Mirror group have the same offer - worth a look for those who will be solely/mostly using Northern Rail for this ride. Or worth dropping any Hull & ER-based friends a line, as if you know anyone living locally they could send you the slips from the paper.



I can get 8 (maybe more) Northern only tickets for £7 each. The ticket will allow you to travel on Northern only for a full day  & no need to buy any newspapers


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I can get 8 (maybe more) Northern only tickets for £7 each. The ticket will allow you to travel on Northern only for a full day  & no need to buy any newspapers



Is this something anyone can do that I'm missing a trick on, or via some special powers of yours?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

I don't think that I will be doing the full journey on Northern trains. It is _possible _but the timing might be wrong. I'll check again later.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Is this something anyone can do that I'm missing a trick on, or via some special powers of yours?


I work for said company & we get issued a few vouchers each year


----------



## EasyPeez (24 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I work for said company & we get issued a few vouchers each year


Very good. I assume that's intended for family and friends and that you get free travel year-round for yourself?


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Very good. I assume that's intended for family and friends and that you get free travel year-round for yourself?



That's right. I only had 1 of my vouchers left (4 tickets per voucher) but managed to get a spare from a work mate & possibly another coming, so upto 12 cheap tickets, expire in June though, so only good for the June proposed date


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2018)

Well, if we DO go for the June date then I'm sure that @Littgull and I could relieve you of the burden of a couple of those tickets, assuming that they would get us from Littleborough/Todmorden to York and back on Northern Trains at sensible times!


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2018)

Looking online the last Northern service from Leeds to Tod leaves Leeds at 22:38, so I'm sure you'll make that one


----------



## Littgull (24 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well, if we DO go for the June date then I'm sure that @Littgull and I could relieve you of the burden of a couple of those tickets, assuming that they would get us from Littleborough/Todmorden to York and back on Northern Trains at sensible times!


 Sounds good to me! Many thanks for your kind offer @Soltydog.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2018)

Littgull said:


> Sounds good to me! Many thanks for your kind offer @Soltydog.


No worries mate. Getting tickets to everyone might be a bit of an issue, but I'll sort something nearer the time. Might have to rely on Royal Mail, but I do have a little ride planned over near Todmorden, so could maybe do that a few days before the York ride & bring tickets with me


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2018)

*The timetables haven't changed yet, but with the current Saturday timetable*, there is a direct NR train leaving Littleborough at 07:16, Todmorden 07:23 and arriving in York at 09:02. That would be VERY handy, only delaying our nominal 09:00 start by a few minutes.

Coming back, there is a NR train to Blackpool leaving York at 19:18 and arriving at Hebden Bridge at 20:52. The 21:07 from Hebden Bridge would arrive at Tod at 21:15 and Littleborough at 21:23. We would have to crack on to get back to York station in time, otherwise we would have to hang about for the next NR train and have a lot of faffing about, or pay to use a different service.

£7 would be a big saving. Off peak return tickets with our railcards would cost £18.15 from Littleborough or £15.00 from Todmorden. I don't suppose that railcards could be used with those NR bargain tickets could they @Soltydog?


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> *The timetables haven't changed yet, but with the current Saturday timetable*, there is a direct NR train leaving Littleborough at 07:16, Todmorden 07:23 and arriving in York at 09:02. That would be VERY handy, only delaying our nominal 09:00 start by a few minutes.
> 
> Coming back, there is a NR train to Blackpool leaving York at 19:18 and arriving at Hebden Bridge at 20:52. The 21:07 from Hebden Bridge would arrive at Tod at 21:15 and Littleborough at 21:23. We would have to crack on to get back to York station in time, otherwise we would have to hang about for the next NR train and have a lot of faffing about, or pay to use a different service.
> 
> £7 would be a big saving. Off peak return tickets with our railcards would cost £18.15 from Littleborough or £15.00 from Todmorden. I don't suppose that railcards could be used with those NR bargain tickets could they @Soltydog?



The new timetables are on National Rail, but it list all TOCs & don't think you can just specify Northern trains which is a PITA. From what I've seen & heard there will be quite a few changes to times  But it's good news for passengers with many last trains running later (certainly in & out of Hull it is)
Sadly there is no further discounts with railcards, my parents use them quite often & despite their ages have to pay 'full' price. Children under 16 only pay £3.50 though


----------



## EasyPeez (24 Apr 2018)

Soltydog said:


> That's right. I only had 1 of my vouchers left (4 tickets per voucher) but managed to get a spare from a work mate & possibly another coming, so upto 12 cheap tickets, expire in June though, so only good for the June proposed date



Good work. 12 tickets should be plenty, if you're planning to share them. I'm sure people will appreciate the generosity. If any more than that are required (or indeed if the July date is opted for in the end, rendering your vouchers unusable) then I don't mind collecting HDM vouchers and posting them out to anyone who wants to ride that would benefit from a £10 Northern day rider ticket.


----------



## EasyPeez (24 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> £7 would be a big saving



And with all those people potentially saving all that money I'd like to think @Soltydog won't need to buy himself a pint when the group rolls into the York Tap


----------



## ColinJ (24 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> And with all those people potentially saving all that money I'd like to think @Soltydog won't need to buy himself a pint when the group rolls into the York Tap


He might have to go to the bar because we will be rushing to catch our train home, but we could donate the cash for it!


----------



## Soltydog (25 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> And with all those people potentially saving all that money I'd like to think @Soltydog won't need to buy himself a pint when the group rolls into the York Tap





ColinJ said:


> He might have to go to the bar because we will be rushing to catch our train home, but we could donate the cash for it!



Cheers guys, but no need & depending on work I might not be going all the way to York, might have to go to work (zero tolerance for alcohol) 

If the ride ends up being in July, I currently have 1 voucher for 4 tickets, but might be able to scrounge some more off other folk


----------



## EasyPeez (25 Apr 2018)

When are we likely to have a decision on the date do you reckon @ColinJ ?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> When are we likely to have a decision on the date do you reckon @ColinJ ?


I have been through the thread from start to finish and most people can do either date. The others are almost exactly split between June and July so let's go for June 9th. Apologies to those who can't make it in June.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2018)

Calling @13 rider Date confirmed, I'll draft a route for the Friday, do you fancy doing the Sunday one?


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Apr 2018)

Awww! Sad face!
I have a gig in York on the 9th.
If anyone fancies rounding off their ride with a brass band concert, i will be at the Joseph Rowntree theatre.
Alternatively, i could do the ride in my stage outfit, carrying my instrument and then go straight on stage!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Calling @13 rider Date confirmed, I'll draft a route for the Friday, do you fancy doing the Sunday one?


Yes Im up for it  can you plot possible train bail outs . Lincoln ,Newark just in case


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Yes Im up for it  can you plot possible train bail outs . Lincoln ,Newark just in case



A 100 miler on the Sunday to Lincoln is an idea. Would 
Let us bag a load of squares north of Lincoln


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Awww! Sad face!
> I have a gig in York on the 9th.
> If anyone fancies rounding off their ride with a brass band concert, i will be at the Joseph Rowntree theatre.
> Alternatively, i could do the ride in my stage outfit, carrying my instrument and then go straight on stage!


Sorry about that!

I'll be diving onto the train back with Littgull so no time for a concert, but I hope it goes well.

We'll see you on the Hebden Bridge ride this weekend!


----------



## EasyPeez (26 Apr 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Alternatively, i could do the ride in my stage outfit, carrying my instrument and then go straight on stage!


Excellent idea!


----------



## tallliman (26 Apr 2018)




----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

Sorry - I always regret mentioning alternative dates for this very reason!

This happened on a couple of previous occasions. I thought there might be a very clear preference for one date so it would be easy to choose but just like this time, there was pretty much an equal split.

It is sometimes hard to get people to turn out so I suppose that I was thinking that having flexibility in the date would boost the numbers but it doesn't really - some people can make the second date and some can only make the first date. It just doubles the chances of disappointing people.

Next time I will just name a date and only change it if nobody can make _that _particular date.


----------



## Soltydog (2 May 2018)

Got issued my new work roster yesterday & i'll certainly be able to join for some of the ride. I finish work at 10pm Friday, & then i have a 'spare' shift on Saturday which means my hours can be moved to cover another job, wont know for sure what hours i'm doing till a few days before, but worst case scenario i'll be riding from York to Hull with you guys.
If the date gets moved to July because of weather or any other reason I'll be able to join around lunch time on 14th July


----------



## Julia9054 (2 May 2018)

What time do you reckon the ride'll be in Hull? It occurs to me that i may be able to do half of it


----------



## Pale Rider (2 May 2018)

With a prompt 9am start we ought to be at the Humber Bridge for 1pm.

The lunch stop is the Water's Edge Cafe on the south side of the bridge, aiming to leave there by 2pm.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2018)

A quick heads up for anyone who might be using TransPennine Express to get to or from the ride (or other forum rides later in the year - TPX are the only sensible option for anyone returning to York or West Yorkshire from Scarborough for example):

https://singletrackworld.com/2018/04/transpennine-express-fails-basic-cycle-proficiency/

_Including:_
From 20 May 2018, TransPennine will be changing its cycle policy to require that cyclists wishing to take their bicycle on a train book their bike a space at least 24 hours before travel. Sure it’s free, but mandatory booking 24 hours before travel?

_And:_
But the most astonishing thing about this whole ‘initiative’ is that it’s (as of today) not even an option to book your bike on a train via the TransPennine website (_it seems that you have to ring / make a booking at a staffed station_). It seems like a policy actively designed to exclude cyclists.

Full article at the link above


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> A quick heads up for anyone who might be using TransPennine Express to get to or from the ride (or other forum rides later in the year - TPX are the only sensible option for anyone returning to York or West Yorkshire from Scarborough for example):
> 
> https://singletrackworld.com/2018/04/transpennine-express-fails-basic-cycle-proficiency/
> 
> ...


Offering 4 spaces instead of 2 is good. Making you book them 24+hours in advance is BAD! We had minibuses in this area with bike racks on the back to help tired cyclists get up the steep local hills but you couldn't just stick your bike on the rack and hop onto the bus - you had to anticipate that you would not feel energetic enough to do the pedalling and book a rack space at least a day in advance. I never actually saw the racks being used. _I wonder why! _ 

As for booking bike spaces online. The usual way to do it is to ignore the rail company's own website and go to the Hull Trains site instead. You can usually do it that way, for trains run by ANY company.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2018)

Got the Friday booked off work


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Latest versions:
> 
> York to Humber Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now out of York, and the one across the bridge; distance 82 kms/51 miles.
> Humber Bridge to York via Stamford Bridge. Only cyclepaths are now back over the bridge and back into York; distance 85 kms/53 miles.
> ...



I've put both routes onto Strava if anyone wants them. If there are any discrepancies to @ColinJ originals, then the originals are correct. 

Helps if I put up a link 

https://www.strava.com/routes/13081236


----------



## Pale Rider (7 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've put both routes onto Strava if anyone wants them. If there are any discrepancies to @ColinJ originals, then the originals are correct.
> 
> Helps if I put up a link
> 
> https://www.strava.com/routes/13081236



Good stuff - the more riders who have the route the better, particularly as it is mostly new this year.

On t'other hand, in previous years the ride has stayed together or at least everyone within sight of each other.

I note there are loads of segments on the Strava page.

If anyone starts chasing those segments the rest of us will get very cross - racing behaviour is for another day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Good stuff - the more riders who have the route the better, particularly as it is mostly new this year.
> 
> On t'other hand, in previous years the ride has stayed together or at least everyone within sight of each other.
> 
> ...



I was going to ask you to lead me out on some of them


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was going to ask you to lead me out on some of them


If you want a lead-out at 15.5 mph then e-bikes are perfect, but not so hot if you expect to be paced at 30+ mph!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> If you want a lead-out at 15.5 mph then e-bikes are perfect, but not so hot if you expect to be paced at 30+ mph!



15.5mph is more than enough


----------



## ColinJ (8 May 2018)

Road-legal e-bikes, that is ... I know people '_adjust_' them so they can do much higher speeds!


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2018)

I have been getting a bit distracted by other rides and a forthcoming holiday in Wales, but this ride is still on.

I might not be able to get Internet access while I am away but will definitely be back online by the 27th.

@Littgull and I are still trying to finalise our travel plans to/from York. Doing the full journeys by Northern trains would take us about 2.5 hours each way so we will have to work out whether we can face that on top of a long day out on the bikes!

I will try to update the first post of the thread with our route and other details before I go on my holiday.


----------



## Soltydog (17 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I have been getting a bit distracted by other rides and a forthcoming holiday in Wales, but this ride is still on.
> 
> I might not be able to get Internet access while I am away but will definitely be back online by the 27th.
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about this & my ride over would have been a week on Monday, but I've just realised that's a bank holiday  How about I send you a voucher anyway & if you decide not to use it for this ride you can make use of it another time  (expires 17th June)


----------



## Littgull (18 May 2018)

That's a very kind offer @Soltydog. If you could PM your address to us we can then send a stamped addressed envelope to you for sending the vouchers.


----------



## Moodyman (18 May 2018)

Hello Colin,

Can I join you on this ride pls. Tickets bought. Expect to arrive in York at 8.04am. Train from York leaves at 6.21pm - expect we'll arrive back in York by 6 ish?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2018)

@13 rider and myself are still in. Accommodation is booked, Friday route is nearly finalised, Sunday route is roughly sketched out.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 May 2018)

Moodyman said:


> Hello Colin,
> 
> Can I join you on this ride pls. Tickets bought. Expect to arrive in York at 8.04am. Train from York leaves at 6.21pm - expect we'll arrive back in York by 6 ish?



I think Colin is away for a week or ten days, but no doubt he will be pleased you are joining us.

Return by six-ish is a touch ambitious, closer to 7pm is more likely.

The leg back to York from the bridge on the new route is longer, so if you are struggling for time there's a possibility of reducing the miles by using the old, more direct, route.


----------



## Moodyman (18 May 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I think Colin is away for a week or ten days, but no doubt he will be pleased you are joining us.
> 
> Return by six-ish is a touch ambitious, closer to 7pm is more likely.
> 
> The leg back to York from the bridge on the new route is longer, so if you are struggling for time there's a possibility of reducing the miles by using the old, more direct, route.



Thanks for that Clint.


----------



## Littgull (18 May 2018)

Hi @Moodyman 
Yes will be great that you are joining us. I would echo what Rob (@Pale Rider) has mentioned about the ride finish time. It's more likely to be between 7 pm - 7.30 pm. The other thing to be aware of is that whilst you may have an 'off peak' rail ticket (being a Saturday) that entitles you to travel on any train as a passenger without a bike doing your route the majority of trains from Leeds/Bradford to York and those that return from York are operated by TransPennine Express or Cross Country train franchises. Both require reservations to be made in advance of travel. Transpennine have just revised their policy requiring all bike reservations to be made 24 hours in advance of travel and have reduced their bike space from the previous 4 per train to 2 per train. This makes travel with a bike on their trains very difficult! It is something that @ColinJ and myself are trying to grapple with. 

Hope this helps and looking forward to riding with you all on the day.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2018)

I haven't left yet, but am making final preparations for my departure in the morning. I just popped by for a few minutes ...

Yes, @Moodyman, you'll be welcome, as is anyone else who fancies joining us and is confident of their ability to cope with 100 (almost) flat miles at about 12 mph average riding speed. 

As mentioned above - I reckon 7 pm, or a little later is a more likely ETA back in York.


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2018)

I'm back from Wales ...

I am slightly distracted by the Cheshire ride coming up _this _Saturday (2nd June) but will keep an eye on this thread in case anybody has any questions.

@Littgull and I still haven't finalised our rail travel plans so that has to be done ASAP.

Meanwhile ... if you haven't already signed up for this ride - please do! 

*NB For those of you who have done previous editions of the ride - remember that we will start from the front of York railway station this time!*


----------



## Slioch (3 Jun 2018)

I'm not going to be able to make this ride as I shall now be in Greece.
Hope you have a good day and the weather is kind.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jun 2018)

With the new train timetables that came in last month, there has been quite a few delays with Trans Pennine (certainly in Hull) & a bit of a knock on effect to Northern too, & I know that quite a few Northern services are delayed round Leeds & Manchester areas  Fingers crossed it isn't too bad next Saturday & everyone gets to York in good time


----------



## User10119 (3 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> *NB For those of you who have done previous editions of the ride - remember that we will start from the front of York railway station this time!*


There are a number of road closures in York that day, due to York Pride. I don't think they'll affect you, as the actual closures for the parade aren't until 10.30 and the roads should have reopened long before you are heading back into York, but the details are all here in case.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

If you are travelling with Northern, they have a new 'emergency' timetable in place from Monday - from a quick look at the National Rail website it looks to mainly apply west of the Pennines, but it's probably worth checking your train times if you're relying on them.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2018)

I'll scan through the entire thread tomorrow and post about who is doing what, when, and where we are going to do it!


----------



## Oldfentiger (4 Jun 2018)

A day out riding has been sanctioned by the Management. 
All being well I’ll be there, so put me down as a probable definite.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2018)

Still unsure where I'll be joining you good folk. Saturday I'm working 18.55 - 23.55 & to join you at the start I'd need to leave home shortly after 6am , which isn't ideal if I'm working till midnight, so my options are to travel out a little later to Howden or Newport & meet up there, or meet up at the lunch stop? & then ride back as far as Market Weighton (ish) before heading back to Hull for my shift  Anyone riding that uses Strava live tracking/beacon whatever it's called?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

I have been slacking - sorry!

I don't do tracking, maybe someone else does? If you have a GPS you could simply ride the exact route in reverse and shout when you see us?

I have amended the route file very slightly because I forgot to include the turn to the toilets and Co-op in Howden. A guest is arriving shortly, but I will get back to the thread later this evening to do a proper update.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jun 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Still unsure where I'll be joining you good folk. Saturday I'm working 18.55 - 23.55 & to join you at the start I'd need to leave home shortly after 6am , which isn't ideal if I'm working till midnight, so my options are to travel out a little later to Howden or Newport & meet up there, or meet up at the lunch stop? & then ride back as far as Market Weighton (ish) before heading back to Hull for my shift  Anyone riding that uses Strava live tracking/beacon whatever it's called?



No doubt you've thought of most options, but biting the early morning bullet to make the start seems a good bet.

That would give you 50 miles riding with us to the bridge, lunch, a few more miles home, and an hour or two on the sofa before going to work.

One of our new riders might be tracker literate, but I doubt any of the old sweats who've done the ride in previous years is.

Our leader's secondhand Garmin with dodgy battery terminals sets the technological tone for most of us.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2018)

Me and @Supersuperleeds are definites riding up Friday . B and B booked . To save me reading the whole thread do we have a confirmed start time and place . See you all on Saturday


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jun 2018)

Start time is 9am.

Start place is the main entrance of York railway station.

It's off a small service road off Queen Street/Station Road.

With the station behind you, we are leaving to the right.

The service road is quite busy with buses and taxis, but there's some hardstanding outside the Cycle Heaven bike shop, which is also handy for the way we want to depart.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...98a54e4d1!8m2!3d53.9599651!4d-1.0872979?hl=en

Cycle Heaven is the greeny/blue shopfront in this streetview:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.9...047&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Littgull (6 Jun 2018)

Very regrettably I've now got to give this ride a miss. I had a freakishly exhausting week last week for various reasons and had to 'bail out' due to fatigue after just 31 miles of @ColinJ excellent Cheshire forum ride last Saturday. I've never had to do this before and usually take 100+ mile rides in my stride with a fair bit 'left in the tank' at the finish!

Thankfully, I've recovered a bit of energy from a few early nights but still not yet firing on all cylinders. So I've decided to play safe and take things easy at least until next week.

I've been in touch with Colin. Have a great day out and I hope the weather remains good.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jun 2018)

Littgull said:


> Very regrettably I've now got to give this ride a miss. I had a freakishly exhausting week last week for various reasons and had to 'bail out' due to fatigue after just 31 miles of @ColinJ excellent Cheshire forum ride last Saturday. I've never had to do this before and usually take 100+ mile rides in my stride with a fair bit 'left in the tank' at the finish!
> 
> Thankfully, I've recovered a bit of energy from a few early nights but still not yet firing on all cylinders. So I've decided to play safe and take things easy at least until next week.
> 
> I've been in touch with Colin. Have a great day out and I hope the weather remains good.



Oh dear, from a purely selfish view that's a pity because you are always excellent riding company.

On t'other hand, I'm sure you don't want to risk conking out miles from anywhere in the leafy Vale of York with a load of cyclists with a schedule to keep.

Funny thing, exhaustion.

If you get properly cream crackered, it can take a week or two or even longer to recover.

Sounds like time is all you need.


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> No doubt you've thought of most options, but biting the early morning bullet to make the start seems a good bet.
> That would give you 50 miles riding with us to the bridge, lunch, a few more miles home, and an hour or two on the sofa before going to work.
> One of our new riders might be tracker literate, but I doubt any of the old sweats who've done the ride in previous years is.



I'm not going to be home till about 11pm on Friday evening, so a 5:30 alarm call on Saturday will probably leave me knackered for days  I live too far away from Hull for it to be worthwhile riding home for an hour before heading back, so I'll look at the route maps & see where is going to be best for me to join in & leave. Reckon if I work on you guys doing 15mph you shouldn't get ahead of my planned meeting point


----------



## Littgull (6 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Oh dear, from a purely selfish view that's a pity because you are always excellent riding company.
> 
> On t'other hand, I'm sure you don't want to risk conking out miles from anywhere in the leafy Vale of York with a load of cyclists with a schedule to keep.
> 
> ...


 Awww, thanks for your kind words, Rob. You are spot on about the effects of exhaustion being peculiar. I'm afraid I ended up being a right irritable grouch before I bailed out last Saturday.

The good thing is that despite the tiredness I haven't lost my enthusiasm for doing long rides so will hopefully be riding with you again before the summer is out.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2018)

Yes, it is a pity that Brian is too tired to join us, but let's face it - you don't fix being tired by doing _more_!

Oldfentiger is kindly giving me a lift in so I don't have to do battle with unpredictable Northern trains ... We will be parking at the Moor Lane car park 3.5 km SW of the station straight down the A1036. We're aiming to get to the car park at 08:20-08:25 so we should arrive at the station with 20+ minutes to spare. As Rob posted above - it will be a 9 am start from York railway station, *NOT THE MINSTER THIS YEAR!!! *Please try not to be late.

I have attached my outward and return GPX files again below. The outward file that I posted a few pages back didn't include the turn for the Co-op and toilets in Howden. (We aim to have a short break there.). My files are simplified to suit my GPS. You may prefer the more detailed Strava versions posted on a previous page.

We will be doing about 700 metres on the A19 between Deighton and Escrick. There is a cycle path covering that stretch. If the traffic is worryingly fast/ heavy I will use the path instead of the road. What you do is up to you!

I have skimmed through the thread and I think this is the list of potential riders ...

ColinJ
Oldfentiger
@Soltydog (meeting us somewhere near Newport)
@Pale Rider
@DCLane (Not free)

@Supersuperleeds
@13 rider
@NorthernDave ???
@Jody (Not feeling up to it)

@Freds Dad ???
@EasyPeez (meeting us somewhere near Howden)

@videoman ???
@Moodyman
If I have tagged you there, would you please confirm that you are coming, or let me know if you are not? Cheers.

(If you want to be added to the list, feel free to post below!)

It should be a good turnout. Hopefully we will have several riders with the route on GPS devices. Ideally we would have someone at the front and someone at the back who can follow the route, and maybe a couple more in the group in between. It is easy to keep track of 5 or 6 riders but 12 or 13 could easily split into 2 or more groups on the road.

The forecast is currently looking ok - dry, breezy and mild.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jun 2018)

I'm out I'm afraid - it was the Friday's one in July I was thinking of.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm out I'm afraid - it was the Friday's one in July I was thinking of.


Ok, have fun on that and see you on a different one some day!


----------



## Moodyman (7 Jun 2018)

I'm in Colin.

Well done to Littgull for taking the sensible step and pulling out. I did the Llandudno ride last year when I was on the receding end of a cold and suffered dearly.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jun 2018)

I'm thinking of getting train from Hull to Gilberdyke & joining you guys somewhere around Newport. Train arrives in Gilberdyke at 11:17 (ish ) Reckon should be about right timing wise, you'll be just over 30 miles in & having a quick stop at Howden, fingers crossed I'll find you lot easy enough


----------



## EasyPeez (7 Jun 2018)

Good organising skills, people.

My plan is to pootle out of Cottingham around 8.30am and follow the route in reverse until I find you all - hopefully somewhere around Howden - then stick with the ride until the end and get a train home from York (thanks to @Soltydog ) for the kind offer of a discount voucher.

Would you expect to be in Howden around 11am? Should we miss each other for any reason @Soltydog and @Pale Rider have my mobile number and I'll also PM it to @ColinJ now.

I'm normally a fit and sprightly individual but am just recovering from a very nasty chest infection which, following a heavy cold in April, is the second time this year I've been badly - very unlike me. Anyhow, there's my excuse in early. I might decide to peel off somewhere between Skidby and Market Weighton on the way back if I'm struggling, but hope it doesn't come to that.

Look forward to seeing some familiar faces and making new acquaintances on Saturday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2018)

I'm still in and so is @13 rider


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Good organising skills, people.
> 
> My plan is to pootle out of Cottingham around 8.30am and follow the route in reverse until I find you all - hopefully somewhere around Howden - then stick with the ride until the end and get a train home from York (thanks to @Soltydog ) for the kind offer of a discount voucher.
> 
> ...



Howden looks to be about 25 miles in.

The route is new to us and the first part is on the Solar System cycle path, both of which may slow us a little.

Having said that, we should still make 12/13mph, so that would put us in Howden at 11am or just after.

I think the plan is for a swift stop there, possibly at the Co-op.


----------



## Jody (7 Jun 2018)

Hi Colin, Sorry but I'm going to have to give this one a miss. With current injury and lack of mileage this year it would be daft for me to ride this distance. I was waiting to see if things settled down but they havent yet


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2018)

If we get away pretty promptly at 09:00 and there are no punctures/chain problems/whatever then yes - we should get to the Co-op in Howden at about 11:00. We shouldn't really need food, drink or rest that early in the ride but it will give us a few minutes to chat and there are toilets across the road if anyone were desperate.

If somebody on the list doesn't turn up on time we will wait for a few minutes and then set off. It would then be up to them to catch up with us. We will only be riding at 10-15 mph most of the time so that shouldn't be difficult but precise navigation of the route without a GPS _might _be.



Jody said:


> Hi Colin, Sorry but I'm going to have to give this one a miss. With current injury and lack of mileage this year it would be daft for me to ride this distance. I was waiting to see if things settled down but they havent yet


That's a pity. I hope that things pick up soon and we get a chance to meet up on a future ride.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2018)

I was just looking at the end of the route out to the bridge ... An earlier version was planned to get us down onto the TPT at North Ferriby. That idea got scrapped but I didn't take out the section going through the town. It makes sense to use the more direct road from Melton to to Swanland that we will be using on the way back so I have modified the route to go that way instead. Sorry if that inconveniences anyone who has already got the old version on their GPS device! (It means we can skip some busy roundabouts and the road through North Ferriby.)

*New file attached below!*


----------



## Moodyman (8 Jun 2018)

Colin and co,

Could someone kindly confirm if this is an all-tarmac route. I'm trying to decide between skinny road bike and fat tourer. Talk about 1st world problems.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2018)

Moodyman said:


> Colin and co,
> 
> Could someone kindly confirm if this is an all-tarmac route. I'm trying to decide between skinny road bike and fat tourer. Talk about 1st world problems.


We are riding out of York on the Trans Pennine Trail. I haven't ridden it before but someone said in an earlier post that there are a few tree roots (which implies that parts are not tarmac) but it is supposed to be ok for road bikes. 

We will also be returning into York on a cycle path but it looks on Street view that _that _one is tarmac.

I will be riding on my singlespeed road bike which has one 25 mm tyre and one 23 mm tyre so I hope that the above information is correct!


----------



## Moodyman (8 Jun 2018)

Thanks Colin.


----------



## EasyPeez (8 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> the first part is on the Solar System cycle path


Not that my suggestion to incorporate that section was all part of some devious plan to slow you down and buy myself an extra half hour in bed, of course.... 



Pale Rider said:


> I think the plan is for a swift stop there, possibly at the Co-op


Cheese Shop is much nicer, but you probably won't have the time for that.


----------



## EasyPeez (8 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't ridden it before but someone said in an earlier post that there are a few tree roots (which implies that parts are not tarmac) but it is supposed to be ok for road bikes



That were me. It is tarmac. The roots are pushing up through it to create a surface akin in parts to a corrugated roof. No problem on road bikes, just means you'll have to shave a few mph off the speed you might otherwise caper down there at. If memory serves the rooty sections come and go but are by no means a constant feature. Cheers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2018)

@13 rider and myself have arrived. We can’t get our breakfast until 8am so will be there pretty much at 9, if we are last there we can do introductions on route.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2018)

Sorry @ColinJ but once again events have conspired against me and I won't be able to make the ride.

Have a good one!


----------



## User10119 (8 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> If memory serves the rooty sections come and go but are by no means a constant feature. Cheers.


Dunno if you're going across the racecourse section - if so there's some tree-root-induced-corrugations from just after the point where the path goes under a bridge, alongside the A64 - where the jogger in blue is here - until somewhere around the point that you nip through the housing estate in Bishopthorpe here - maybe half a mile of the route? It gets a bit bumpy again at the Fisher of Dreams Bridge (which is one of my favourites) and then smooths out again after the turn off to Naburn - again, it's mevvees a half mile - and then it's mostly smooth again. We've organised plenty of rides along there with all sorts of bikes, including 'bents, old skool steel tourers, trikes, carbon bling, 3 (well, 2annahalf) speed shoppers and even, when the SmallestCub was a Very Small Cub, a singlespeed with 14" wheels! The EldestCub rode the planets from Selby to York with a probable average of (imperial) evens once, when he was rushing back from his (then) GF's before dark without his lights on a Triban 3 with 23s. Remember to shout out the planets as you pass them - I'm assuming that you won't be stopping for a quick game at Pooh Sticks Bridge though


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider and myself have arrived. We can’t get our breakfast until 8am so will be there pretty much at 9, if we are last there we can do introductions on route.



There's no rush, but there's also a danger of us standing around at the start, shooting the breeze, which won't get the job done.

We need to get pedalling pretty much as soon as all expected participants have arrived.

Intros and general chat can happen in motion, as you say.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sorry @ColinJ but once again events have conspired against me and I won't be able to make the ride.


Maybe next time then ... 



NorthernDave said:


> Have a good one!


We'll do our best!


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5271188, member: 10119"]Dunno if you're going across the racecourse section - if so there's some tree-root-induced-corrugations from just after the point where the path goes under a bridge, alongside the A64 - where the jogger in blue is here - until somewhere around the point that you nip through the housing estate in Bishopthorpe here - maybe half a mile of the route? It gets a bit bumpy again at the Fisher of Dreams Bridge (which is one of my favourites) and then smooths out again after the turn off to Naburn - again, it's mevvees a half mile - and then it's mostly smooth again. We've organised plenty of rides along there with all sorts of bikes, including 'bents, old skool steel tourers, trikes, carbon bling, 3 (well, 2annahalf) speed shoppers and even, when the SmallestCub was a Very Small Cub, a singlespeed with 14" wheels! The EldestCub rode the planets from Selby to York with a probable average of (imperial) evens once, when he was rushing back from his (then) GF's before dark without his lights on a Triban 3 with 23s. Remember to shout out the planets as you pass them - I'm assuming that you won't be stopping for a quick game at Pooh Sticks Bridge though [/QUOTE]

Last time I crossed the Knavesmire a slightly iffy bit was some plastic boards which were laid over the racecourse crossing.

Slippery when wet, which it was.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2018)

Well, I suppose I ought to go upstairs and try to get my traditional pre-longish ride 4.5 hours sleep! 

See you soon ...


----------



## Serge (9 Jun 2018)

Have a great day everyone, I hope you all arrived at the start point safely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2018)

Cracking ride. Thanks to @ColinJ for organising it. Great to see some new faces and some old ones as well. Persuaded @13 rider to extend the ride to 200km.

Will post the photos when I get back to Leicester.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Jun 2018)

Yes, thanks Colin for not just organising the ride but also delivering great weather.

Was a lovely ride in lovely company. 
Got home about 9, incident free on the trains.
See you all soon.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2018)

Thanks @ColinJ for organising a great ride . My apologies to @Soltydog and @EasyPeez for not being there when you heading for home . Nice meeting everyone and enjoying your company .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2018)

Moodyman said:


> Yes, thanks Colin for not just organising the ride but also delivering great weather.
> 
> Was a lovely ride in lovely company.
> Got home about 9, incident free on the trains.
> See you all soon.



Good result with the train


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2018)

Great ride (the bit of it I could do anyway) Big thanks to Colin for organising it  Great to meet you all & nice to put some faces to names.
I'm not always great at socialising in 'new' groups, but felt quite comfortable with the group today & think I managed to have a chat with everyone at some point, apologies if I did miss anyone out, not intentional 
Just home now to finally get a well deserved cold beer, the tesco pizza & litre of finest orange juice at work didn't quite do it for me


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Jun 2018)

I really enjoyed this ride. Great route on quiet roads in great company. Miles rolled easily by, aided by much light hearted banter. Met some new faces too.
Big thanks to @ColinJ for putting in the effort to make this ride a success.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jun 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Great ride (the bit of it I could do anyway) Big thanks to Colin for organising it  Great to meet you all & nice to put some faces to names.
> I'm not always great at socialising in 'new' groups, but felt quite comfortable with the group today



A ride report couldn't do a better job than @Soltydog of summing up all that's good about these occasions.

For me - and several others - the company was that perfect mix of familiar, friendly, faces, and new people to meet and talk to.

All the York departing riders assembled in good time, so we were on our way by 9am.

Leaving York via the Knavesmire and Solar System path was better in every respect than the previous main road route.

Two of our riders - @13rider and @Supersuperleeds - had ridden up from Leicester the previous day, which tells you something of their riding ability.

That they did it at around 18mph tells you something else, and it soon became clear @13rider in particular was going to have to spend the day holding himself back.

Cycle paths can slow progress a little, but we kept to our target average of 12/13mph, and made our first stop at Howden a little earlier than expected.

The combination of a Co-op and public toilets was handy, and a quick phone call from @EasyPeez established he was already in town.

Our meeting was barely delayed, but the moral here is that there are two Co-ops in Howden.

After a reasonably disciplined stop and a text to @Soltydog we set off for the bridge.

Meeting Solty proved seamless, he appeared from the other direction, swung round, and joined the ride without any of us stopping.

A couple of climbs before the bridge did us no harm, but I suspect they could be eliminated by some route tweaking.

Before next year someone - possibly me - needs to investigate the NCN routes just north of the bridge which appear to offer a choice of Trans Pennine Trail or minor road.

By the time we'd crossed the bridge to the lunch stop it was 1.30pm, slightly later than planned, so an easier and shorter last stretch to the bridge would have a scheduling benefit.

Leaving the bridge, our new route substituted longer, draggy, climbs for the old route's shorter, sharper, ones.

There is no flat, so it's either one or the other, and the new route wins here by virtue of being on quieter roads.

I had a mental and physical low period on this section and was grateful for the company of @Moodyman at the back of the ride.

Among other things, he's a Friday's veteran and I was interested to hear a rider's perspective on those rides.

We found a quiet spot for a snack stop, and at my behest, had another few minutes rest in Stamford Bridge.

The new route scored again, not least because the way into York is different from the way out.

One benefit of cycle paths is there are no traffic lights, although we inevitably had to negotiate several sets as we wiggled our way through the centre of York - and through lots of Saturday night drinkers - on our way to the station.

We finished the ride at about 7.30pm, a bit later than anticipated but I don't think it caused anyone any difficulty.

Thanks to Colin for route planning and ride organising, and thanks to everyone for the excellent company I've come to expect on these rides.

Well done to everyone, too, 105-odd miles on a push bike is a good effort.

So that's it for another year, the good news is Colin has already said he will run the ride again in 2019.





L-r: @13rider, @Supersuperleeds, @Oldfentiger, @ColinJ, @EasyPeez, @Soltydog.


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Jun 2018)

Glad you all had fun. Gutted i had to miss it. Next year, hopefully.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2018)

Myself and @13 rider are getting closer to home. Over 500km done since Friday. Now waiting for the train at Market Rasen


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2018)

Thanks everyone - that was a really good day out on the bike!

It was nice to cycle with @Oldfentiger, @Pale Rider, @Moodyman and @EasyPeez again, and to meet @Soltydog, @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds. It was a good-sized group - plenty of people to chat to but not so many that one couldn't get round them all, or for riders to get forgotten about when delayed at junctions etc.

The weather forecast was accurate, which was fortunate because I had trusted it and travelled without extra clothing except for the lightweight gilet which I wear on all rides and only take off when riding hard at temperatures above about 20 degrees. It was chilly and overcast for the first couple of hours but conditions continued to improve through the day. We rode back in lovely warm sunshine. No rain all day. We had light winds which sometimes helped, sometimes hindered, but were never a big issue.

I don't think that there were any punctures or other mechanical problems all day.

@Pale Rider has summed the ride up pretty well, above.

The issue of 'ride ownership' occurs to me ... I didn't start the annual rides to the Humber Bridge - I believe that was @middleagecyclist? @busdennis took over from him. I took over last year when busdennis bowed out and did it again this year when he told me that he wouldn't be doing it. I would be happy to organise the ride next year too, given that busdennis said that he is a rare visitor to CycleChat these days, but I wouldn't like anybody to feel that I was 'muscling in' on this ride! I know that I would _NOT_ be happy if someone did that to me with one of my annual rides ... 

Somehow, I had overlooked the fact that there are 2 Co-ops in Howden. (Surprising in such a small town!) Having said that - I had posted a map showing the Co-op that we used. My advice is for all riders to reread THE ENTIRE THREAD immediately before the ride!

The stiff little climb to Swanland had a 300 metre section at an average gradient of 9.7% which caught a few people out. myself included! It was towards the limit of what I can handle on my singlespeed bike. Maybe we _can _go the NCN route from North Ferriby to the bridge next year, but the reason we didn't use the cyclepath to the bridge this time was that someone had told me that it might not be suitable for road bikes. If someone feels like checking that path out nearer the time, an informed decision could be made. We'd need to know what the surface is likely to be like in both wet and dry conditions.

We got served pretty quickly at the cafe stop this time. We had a fairly leisurely break there, chatting in the sunshine.

There had been some discussion about the decision to use the cycle paths in and out of York. Having now ridden them I think it was a good choice. The surfaces were fine apart from some lumps dues to tree routes under the tarmac. Not having to think about traffic while warming up on the way out of the city, or bother with it when tired on the way back in was good. A few minutes of concentration after the path back were needed to get us to the station.

The use of the paths and some other changes to the original route meant that we encountered less traffic but we still had to do a few short stretches of busy road. I think it would be difficult to eliminate them too, but we can look again next year.

Oldfentiger and I had parked at Moor Lane car park 3.5 km (a smidge over 2 miles) from the station SW along the A1036. It is ideal if you are driving to York from this side of the city. It only costs £4 for 24 hours and for the second year in succession there was only one other car there when we arrived and no others when we left so you are unlikely to have to search for a place! There is a huge Tesco superstore opposite which is ideally located for pre/post ride snacks and toilet visits.

I ordered my post-ride pizza on the drive back and it was waiting for me when OFT dropped me off. I stayed awake long to eat it this time, and to catch up with the cycling from France, then I went to bed to enjoy a nice long sleep for a change.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks everyone - that was a really good day out on the bike!
> 
> It was nice to cycle with @Oldfentiger, @Pale Rider, @Moodyman and @EasyPeez again, and to meet @Soltydog, @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds. It was a good-sized group - plenty of people to chat to but not so many that one couldn't get round them all, or for riders to get forgotten about when delayed at junctions etc.
> 
> ...



We used the cycle path this morning to the bridge. It was narrow in places, especially along the A63 but fine for any bike, and much flatter.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks everyone - that was a really good day out on the bike!
> 
> It was nice to cycle with @Oldfentiger, @Pale Rider, @Moodyman and @EasyPeez again, and to meet @Soltydog, @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds. It was a good-sized group - plenty of people to chat to but not so many that one couldn't get round them all, or for riders to get forgotten about when delayed at junctions etc.
> 
> ...




Spot on, Colin.

As regards ride ownership, @busdennis can speak for himself but I would be very surprised if he thinks there's any toe treading going on.



Supersuperleeds said:


> We used the cycle path this morning to the bridge. It was narrow in places, especially along the A63 but fine for any bike, and much flatter.



Sounds encouraging.

Routing in this manor is not assisted by several roads and a path all being labelled NCN 65.

On the way in yesterday, we turned left/north at North Ferriby towards Swanland.

Straight on there along Ferriby High Road would take us to the bridge.

I've ridden that road, it is a proper, metalled, two lane road.

One snag with the path beside the estuary is getting back up to the bridge - you have to go under the bridge, then back round and up.

Part of it at least is a metalled road, you can see it from the bridge, there's a pub and rowing club down there.

http://cycle.travel/map/journey/61656


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> One snag with the path beside the estuary is getting back up to the bridge - you have to go under the bridge, then back round and up.



It was resurfaced 2-3 years ago & was quite rough at the time, it may have settled down a bit now, but it's near enough for me to check it out in wet & dry conditions & report back in time for next year. I'll be trying it on 23s if dry & 25s if wet, so that should be a good enough test for most. I don't tend to ride round that area much as it's a pain going through Hull, but I'll try & suss out a suitable 'flat' route for next time if the estuary cycle path isn't deemed suitable


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> *On the way in yesterday, we turned left/north at North Ferriby towards Swanland.*
> 
> Straight on there along Ferriby High Road would take us to the bridge.
> 
> ...


Actually, we _didn't_! That was the original plan but I changed the route and we did the left/north turn earlier at Melton instead. 

I've just checked the climb originally planned from North Ferriby to Swanland. That includes a steepest section of 300 metres at 5.7% instead of 300 metres at 9.7%, so it would have been considerably easier. I thought we would avoid some traffic by going the way we did but the road from Melton to the cement works on our left (just before we turned right up the 9.7% ramp) was actually pretty busy itself.

If we don't do the path to the bridge, we could do the easier climb next time? The price to pay would be to negotiate the potentially busy roundabouts on the A63. I'm not sure how scary those are?


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> If we don't do the path to the bridge, we could do the easier climb next time? The price to pay would be to negotiate the potentially busy roundabouts on the A63. I'm not sure how scary those are?


I'm sure there's a way over the a63 using a shared footbridge which avoids the climb just after Triton pub too. Sure I've rode that way without A63 roundabouts & major climbing


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I'm sure there's a way over the a63 using a shared footbridge which avoids the climb just after Triton pub too. Sure I've rode that way without A63 roundabouts & major climbing


That's what I was looking at originally. I just thought it might be a bit noisy riding alongside the A63, but I suppose the main feature of this ride (apart from the bridge itself!) is its flatness so doing away with climbs might be popular. My opinion is that a small climb before the cafe stop isn't such a big deal, though the one that I selected yesterday was harder than I wanted it to be. Entirely my fault - I should have checked the gradients before changing the route.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2018)

Home finally, 75 miles to Market Rason train to Loughborough then 11 more home .all in all an epic weekend . Once any thanks to @ColinJ and @Pale Rider and everyone who input into the route .Apologies if I pushed the the pace at times . Great weekend capped by a lovely Sunday Forum in great company great to meet some fellow ccers


----------



## Venod (10 Jun 2018)

I haven't managed to make a forum ride yet they always seem to clash with something else, but one day I will turn up, I have ridden over the Humber Bridge quite a lot using various routes to to and from, one of them even involved carrying the bike along the muddy foreshore, I have a route that I enjoy on the CX with quite a few off road bits especially on the south of the river, but here are two of the routes I have used north of the river, one using the shared footbridge mentioned by @Soltydog above and another by the side of the A63 (the path surface isn't the best after the footbridge, I deleted my Strava account last year and stopped using it for a while and when I decided to reopen an account I uploaded all my files but it had only saved them as Morning ride, afternoon ride etc, making searching for a particular ride difficult,I must have some more somewhere, it makes a good hundred ride from home, I have attached some GPX files so you can get a better look.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2018)

Afnug said:


> I haven't managed to make a forum ride yet they always seem to clash with something else, but one day I will turn up, I have ridden over the Humber Bridge quite a lot using various routes to to and from, one of them even involved carrying the bike along the muddy foreshore, I have a route that I enjoy on the CX with quite a few off road bits especially on the south of the river, but here are two of the routes I have used north of the river, one using the shared footbridge mentioned by @Soltydog above and another by the side of the A63 (the path surface isn't the best after the footbridge, I deleted my Strava account last year and stopped using it for a while and when I decided to reopen an account I uploaded all my files but it had only saved them as Morning ride, afternoon ride etc, making searching for a particular ride difficult,I must have some more somewhere, it makes a good hundred ride from home, I have attached some GPX files so you can get a better look.
> 
> View attachment 413641
> 
> View attachment 413644



The screenshot is pretty much what we did today but we crossed over to the other side of the A63 at Welton. I've also done it the same way as the screenshot before. The screenshot way is the better way as it avoids the double roundabout just before North Ferriby though there are cycle paths to get across them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2018)

I'm struggling to get the photos off my phone but once I do I will post them up.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2018)

Sounds like a great ride.

Hope to do it sometime.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2018)

Some photos from the day, I think everyone appears in at least one photo. I won't name people just in case they wish to remain anonymous, if not please feel free to identify yourselves>


On the way out this was at an airfield at Breighton, I'm sure someone can identify it (@tallliman will know what it is)






Some ugly bugger who doesn't have to suck in his gut for a photo posing on the Humber Bridge





That's an old cycle chat jersey! Again on the bridge





David Bailey I am not, again the bridge





Another skinny bugger, this one not ugly though.





A couple of very nice bikes, must get matching bottles on that red one though





Now heading back to York and a last viewing of the bridge





Near the end of nice steady climb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2018)

part two














The one true Stamford Bridge @ianrauk 




The view before we came back down onto the flat


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's an old cycle chat jersey! Again on the bridge
> View attachment 413744


It's an even older Cycle Chatter in the jersey


----------



## EasyPeez (11 Jun 2018)

Just to add my thanks to all for a top ride. Not least to @Soltydog for leading us home from Market Weighton. It was a bit like a Ferrari towing a caravan at times coming back through Kiplingcoates valley into that headwind - thanks for taking pity on my lack of gears and letting me take advantage of your 6'5" frame for drafting purposes. 

Great to also meet @Oldfentiger @Moodyman @13 rider and always a pleasure to ride with @Pale Rider @ColinJ and @Supersuperleeds It was a cracking day all round, and I was pleasantly surprised at how good I felt by the end, never having done an anywhere near a ton on a single speed before. I'll definitely be coming on the road bike next year if that climb up to Swanland remains a feature, mind!



ColinJ said:


> the reason we didn't use the cyclepath to the bridge this time was that someone had told me that it might not be suitable for road bikes. If someone feels like checking that path out nearer the time, an informed decision could be made.



East of the bridge you can only really do it on an MTB. The bit we're interested in, however, is manageable on a road bike so long as you take it slowly in parts (I've done it on 25mm slicks) - this gives you an idea of what to expect - 







@Pale Rider might struggle with those barriers if the gates are locked, and I think the surface does get a bit chunkier than in the picture where they've resurfaced it in recent years, but like @Soltydog I'd be happy to nip down closer to the time to see how it's looking in the weeks preceding the next ride. As mentioned up thread, it does mean going under the bridge and then a steep climb back up, though not as steep as the hill after the cement works.

Cheers, see some of you for the Leeds-Scarborough ride in September hopefully, if not before.


----------



## Soltydog (11 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Just to add my thanks to all for a top ride. Not least to @Soltydog for leading us home from Market Weighton. It was a bit like a Ferrari towing a caravan at times coming back through Kiplingcoates valley into that headwind - thanks for taking pity on my lack of gears and letting me take advantage of your 6'5" frame for drafting purposes.



Never been compared to a Ferrari before, but I'll take that  Cheers for the company back & route direction, a better route than I would have taken myself


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Just to add my thanks to all for a top ride. Not least to @Soltydog for leading us home from Market Weighton. It was a bit like a Ferrari towing a caravan at times coming back through Kiplingcoates valley into that headwind - thanks for taking pity on my lack of gears and letting me take advantage of your 6'5" frame for drafting purposes.
> 
> Great to also meet @Oldfentiger @Moodyman @13 rider and always a pleasure to ride with @Pale Rider @ColinJ and @Supersuperleeds It was a cracking day all round, and I was pleasantly surprised at how good I felt by the end, never having done an anywhere near a ton on a single speed before. I'll definitely be coming on the road bike next year if that climb up to Swanland remains a feature, mind!
> 
> ...



An A-frame or two is no problem, although the simplest route seems to be straight along Ferriby High Road.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Cheers, see some of you for the Leeds-Scarborough ride in September hopefully, if not before.


I am still hoping to do the Scarborough ride but the new bike reservations scheme and no-bikes on certain trains policy is making me nervous about committing to it!


----------



## EasyPeez (12 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> the simplest route seems to be straight along Ferriby High Road


Definitely simplest. 

The TPT is much more scenic though, and has a bit of natural history and Bronze Age history going on, for those who are that way inclined.


----------

